# LJ's Measurement & Layout Tool Swap 2013



## jordanp

*Updated 2/10/2013 5:06 PM CST*
Welcome to the 2013 LJ's Measurement & Layout Tool Swap

*Email me at* [email protected]










This one is a little different guys!

*Joining the Swap: Deadline for entry is November 25th* If you want to participate in this swap contact me at the email above, letting me know your LJ user name, Name, address and which of the four categories below you will be building from, and which category you would like to receive.

*Keep this project under $75*

*Photo/Item Submission Deadline February 10th 2014* 
Send me a picture via email of your completed item along with your LJ user name/handle. If you complete your project early please submit it. The earlier you submit your item the better chances you have of being matched to your preferred category.

*Shipping Deadline February 20th*

If you are outside the US, please note that in your Email to me, and tell me were your located.

Do not post pictures of your completed item until the recipient receives the item.

*CATEGORY A (7 Entries)*
Try Squares
Bevel Gauge (Sliding or Pivot)
Framing Square
Sliding Combination Square

*CATEGORY B (2 Entries)*
Levels
Straight Ruler
Folding Rulers

*CATEGORY C (6 Entries)*
Dividers
Calipers
Protractor
Compass
Beam Compass
Curve Drawing Bow

*CATEGORY D (2 Entries)*
Saddle/Miter Square (Set)
Self Centering Doweling Jig
Dovetail Guide (Set)

*BONUS CATEGORY* This is not your main submission, This is not A requirement think of it as a lottery. You do not have to inform me of the bonus item that your including, keep this a secret if you are doing this.
Plumb Bob
French Curve
Center Finders
Setup Blocks
Depth Gauge
Awls
Marking Knives
Punches
Marking Gauge
Winding Sticks
Kerf Marker
Pens and Pencils

Good luck everyone on the Bonus Items and have fun!

*Parts and supply resources*
*Category A*
Combination square head screws

*General parts Resources*
Steel Adhesive tape measure 12-inch


----------



## ColonelTravis

Huzzah! I voted for this category. Relatively new to the site so I haven't participated in any swap, but I feel like a winner already.


----------



## DaddyZ

Count me in !!

Ready to Begin !


----------



## kiyoshigawa

I am on board for my first swap. I hope to make a tool that will last a lifetime for some fellow lumberjock. Now I just need to learn how…


----------



## palaswood

I'm *SO* in - gimme someone so I can get started 

I have some great exotic and domestic woods im dying to use!

Dont forget that Rick M has an ornament swap going as well - should be fun since those are small, fun projects you can work on while glue is drying on your other stuff


----------



## Mosquito

should be another good one


----------



## Sanding2day

Going to be a tough call on what to make for this one but certainly excited about it… Decisions decisions…


----------



## Airframer

Officially can't wait!

Made a stop at the hardwoods dealer in town and picked up some supplies today


----------



## Boatman53

I hope to be in this one if the timing works out.
Jim


----------



## jordanp

BUMP. The Rules have been posted guys

I tried to please as many people as i could with these rules..

Have fun, Make saw dust…....


----------



## WayneC

Looks like a good setup. Need to think about what to make and what I would like to recieve. Thanks for taking the lead Jordan.


----------



## jordanp

No promises but I am working on finding us a sponsor that will get involved and offer us a coupon code/discount on supplies.
Wish me luck!


----------



## wormil

Very different kind of swap, I'm curious how this will turn out, but I'm in.

Another reminder, anyone up for a quick Christmas ornament swap can check in here.
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/54664


----------



## jordanp

Mixing it up a little brother

The category system will help people narrow it down some so people can get something they can use.

Should be fun!


----------



## Airframer

Sounds good. I'm in.. gonna email you soon.

BTW.. what part of DFW are you in? I joined the Navy out of Plano… Haven't been back in Texas since and I gotta say I miss it lol.


----------



## jordanp

Texas is the best!
I'm just east of Dallas in Rockwall about 25 Minutes from Plano

Now is it cheating if Airframer picks Category C and I match him up with myself just in case he makes a set of those dividers?


----------



## jmartel

Count me in. Gotta think of what I want and then I'll shoot you an email.

You should add Kerfmaker's to the bonus list as well.


----------



## Airframer

HAH! That is on you bro lol..

My wife and I were married in Rockwall. She insisted because they have "the pretty marriage certificates" lol.


----------



## Airframer

Jmartel, I have to ask a really stupid question but I have no idea what a Kerf Maker does and is for. I see them on here all the time but nothing is ever mentioned about what they do and how they work (yes I am showing my ignorance of woodworking here but I had to ask).

Also…..

It has begun.. this is all the teaser you guys are getting from me ;-) (If you look close you can see a swap item.. making a swap item!)


----------



## camps764

count me in on this as well. I need to give it a little more thought, but will be emailing in the next day or so. 
Stoked!


----------



## jmartel

Airframer: Mafe has a nice blog writeup here:

http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/18170

Here's the finished kerfmaker he made:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/37513


----------



## bobasaurus

I'm in, too. I had a great time doing the plane swap, so I'm looking forward to this as well.


----------



## wormil

I've known what I'm making since before the swap and this time I'm making two, one to keep.


----------



## Tugboater78

No idea if i will have the time to participate but will keep it in mind, work is threatening to have us all pull lots of ot.. and ot pay is really hard to pass up when yer short of cash.. work one extra week, earn more than i would in a month…

we shall see


----------



## CFrye

I'm in as well! Will send email as soon as I make up my mind what to make/request.


----------



## jordanp

Wow thanks for the education on a Kerf Maker it seems like a worthy addition to one of the main categories.
However if a hand tool woodworker receives one from the swap it may not be that useful..

I'm thinking we will just keep it in the Bonus Category

Thoughts?


----------



## fatandy2003

Jordan,

I was worried with the diveristy of options, but I think the way you have set it up may just work well. I'm on. Sending you an email.

Cheers,


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Well, I've officially signed up. Now to get to work. Just as a clarification, since this is my first swap, we're not allowed to tell what we're making or show it until we've received the item from the swap, right?

Or are we allowed to tell what we're making and ask questions about how to make it, but not show it?

I ask because this will be my first time making my item, and that sharing knowledge will probably help me make a better thing than if I have to muddle through it alone (though I still intend to make the best thing I can, regardless).


----------



## Airframer

That is a tricky question. In the past we had only one item to worry about so everyone knew what was being made. We just didn't show any pics until after the last deadline passes.

This time around with the variety.. not sure how that will be handled.

What does everyone think on this? Tell but not show or keep it to yourself completely? Or leave that up to the builder if they want to share what is being made without photos so questions can be asked if needed as Tim pointed out?


----------



## terryR

WOW! What a swap this will be. So many choices…Are we talking wooden tools, or whatever the shop can make?

Yeah, asking questions about a specific project sorta gives away the secret. I've already noticed that since I need plans to build a….LOL

Maybe everyone can post links to shop made tools on the internet, and us newbies can read in secret?


----------



## waho6o9

Great questions, I say ask away. The more you know the better 
the product will be, no?

Have fun.


----------



## jordanp

Try and keep your project under wraps.
You can post teaser photos of the construction that don't obviously give away what you are making.

I will start putting together links and resources for shop made tools that are in our categories and post them at the top of this thread.

If you have any links on tool builds or recommended supplies for some of the material that could be hard to find please PM or email it to me.

And for a previous question yes you can construct your project using Wood/metal etc
I do expect to see some wood in your project though (that sounded wrong)

If you are stumped or running into a problem or have a question and don't know who to talk to, message me, if I can't help you, I might be able to direct you to information or someone that is not involved in the current swap that can offer some direction.

You can post Vague questions that don't reveal the exact tool you are making. ( Example: What's the best way to cut this brass bar stock and attach it to a piece of wood) etc etc etc.

Everyone here has been beyond exceptional when answering questions and giving advice on projects, We are extremely lucky to have all these great people on lumberjocks, it is truly an asset to this craft.

Try and sign your work before you send it ( Pyrography, Stamps, carving, Marker, etc etc.) 
That way Ariframer's great grandchildren can say Yes! this tool is an original Waho609 from 2014 before his work was on display at the Smithsonian.


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Alright then, secrets and vaguery it is. I've found several guides for my project online already, so hopefully it turns out well. Assuming I finish work in time tonight, I shall stop by the lumber yard and look for some fancy wood to use on my project. Huzzah!


----------



## waho6o9

Wow. Thanks.


----------



## jordanp

A nod is as good as a wink to a blind man, Nudge, Nudge Know That i Mean?
Your wife does she like photography? you know wink wink.

How to be Vague


----------



## terryR

Are you try to insinuate something?
No, no, no, no, no, no, no, no…Yes.

LOL


----------



## palaswood

Say no MORE!

So many choices its hard to decide. I think im gonna go with making a … with a … and maybe even add a … for good measure!  All these secrets keeps things exciting.


----------



## Airframer

A nod is as good as a wink to a blind man, Nudge, Nudge Know That i Mean?
Your wife does she like photography? you know wink wink.

How to be Vague





And this is how to be Vogue…


----------



## DaddyZ

........


----------



## DaddyZ

Sorry was that to much Information ?


----------



## jordanp

Learning some new skills that I want to use on the tool I make.

So here is a little teaser of my first inlay ever.
Used a Stanley Tongue and groove plane.









It's white oak with granadillo inlay 1/16th thick

Turned out better than inspected I can't feel any of the edges with my finger tips.


----------



## Airframer




----------



## jordanp

Lol "inspected" I hate auto correct.


----------



## CFrye

Decisions… decisions…


----------



## Mosquito

Was thinking about cruising the projects and throwing together a "LJ Swap" calendar, like we did a "Handplanes of Our Dreams" calendar last year…

Anyone object, or have any thoughts?


----------



## terryR

That's a cool idea, Mos! I'd buy one.

We need someone with good computer skills to create an LJ Swap Logo, too.


----------



## RPhillips

sounds like a pretty cool idea…


----------



## jordanp

Mos just let me know what you need, I do web development and web graphics for a living.
I'm also an editor for a Online 3D magazine so I might be able to give a hand on the layout as well.


----------



## RPhillips

I like playing around with Photoshop, I really wish I could have had a career in graphic arts. Tried my had at Maya and Blender, but don't really have that time it take to master either of those. So I'll just stick with making signatures on PS for my gaming friends.


----------



## RPhillips

FYI, Jordan I'm in on this Swap, but I'm still trying to decide on what I want to make.


----------



## terryR

Jordan, How about a classic looking LJ Swap logo…that we can email to Highland Woodworking…and each of us order a finished stamp as money allows?  Or maybe we can just swap logo stamps next time? LOL

I USED to be a webmaster, and beginner web graphics geek…Photoshop and Illustrator for me. One simple electrical storm took away my dual-processor, liquid cooled, mega-computer, and permission to use that Adobe CS software. So, I decided to just say NO, and let the industry leave me behind. That didn't take long. 

You guys finished with that swap calendar yet? LOL! Thor's hammer, the crooked mallet, the guitar shaped marking gauge, Bondo's marking gauge, The Italian Jackie plane, Maur's 98/99, several stand out in my mind without even looking back at photos!!


----------



## shelly_b

I'm in! i have missed alot the last few days! I still don't know what I want to make or recieve though…need to do my research first. If we do have a certain question that would give away our tools identity, could we PM it to you Jordan? And then you could ask on here that way no one would know who asked the question. I Really like all the info I get from everyone, it's always better than what I can find on the web.


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Shelly, I like that suggestion. They we can discuss the projects, and if Jordan posts all the questions it won't give anything away. It'd make it harder for Jordan, though, having to act as a middleman.

I figure if someone asks a question about one project, it could evolve into a discussion without giving away who is working on what, and keep people interested in the various projects and how to build them. I know I've already submitted a project I plan to do for the swap to Jordan, but I feel like if I have time, I'd like to try some of the others, either for swapping or for my own personal use. The more we talk about making them, the more likely I'll be inspired to make cool things.


----------



## LakeLover

I am in.

I would like a work from Shelly or Candy.

Going to read over the choices again and hope for good Karma.

As for Pythons.

This Parrot is Dead, Gone to it's Maker, ceased to exist.

Is this the right room for an argument?


----------



## 489tad

Mos I'd could use another calendar. I'm just about done with the one I have.


----------



## CFrye

Swap calendar sounds great Mos!
LakeLover, I'm flattered (I think? The rest of your post is pretty incoherent so I'm not sure I should put too much stock in the beginning of it). ;-b


----------



## theoldfart

Lakelover, will it explode? maybe a silly walk?


----------



## jordanp

Shelly that will work. Send me your questions PM and I will post them anonymously


----------



## Iguana

I'm in.


----------



## CFrye

I have decided. Email sent. Let the games/cutting/sanding/recutting/hair pulling/sanding/tears begin! LOL


----------



## shelly_b

Lakelover- I, like Candy, am also flattered! The fact that someone would request something from me….so thank you I also don't understand the end….so I will just let myself feel good and pretend it isn't there so it can't effect the beginning lol.


----------



## LakeLover

Ladies you are welcome.

Some if the rattled sentences are in referance to Monty Pythons Flying Circus. It is an old British comedy that made a real mark in dry humor. The People who follow Monty Pythons are like Deadheads.

You either loved it or hated it. My brothers and I would be watching it and laughing. my dad just did not get it.

So some time we would drop Pythons lines at home and we would get it but the parents were cluless.

Such great works such as " The Twit Race" The dead Parrot bit. Silly walks and Others classics.

They made 3-4 movies. Life of Bryan is one of the best. Rent the video. Watch for the troll that controls the bridge. Don't drink beer during this part as you will be cleaning the living room.

I am still working in tnternetless hell. Stacking bales around the motorhome to keep the chill away. Hope to finish this job in 2 weeks. Getting tired being away from home.

We did a blower test as part of a Reno energy grant. The tech was out Saturday AM. Well Had a very pleasent happy thing. There is a temp partion between the part I am renoing and the rest of the old farm house. We had to remove part of the partion for the air test. Got very good readings. So I asked the tech is we could pressure test just the area I did. So we sealed the partion and ran the test. Quote " I have never seen numbers this high" The home owners son asked is that good or bad. He relpied Good to very good !!

We get a complete printout in 2 weeks the have to adjust for temp .local wind etc.

So my anal attention to insulation and air sealing is now documented. I am stoked.


----------



## CFrye

Never could keep up with Monte Python. It's sad, but my brain always has a hard time translating the British accent. The same with Dr. Who. Like the program. Just can't understand what they are saying!
Congrats on the high grade LakeLover!


----------



## jordanp

*Anonymous Question:*

How do you account for wood movement in something like a wooden square? It may be square in my shop, but when it's halfway across the country/world and temperature and humidity are different, it could shrink, or skew, or twist and bend. I'd like to cut off the problem in the design rather than worry about sending a fellow LJ a warped tool. Do you just need to find a piece of wood of the right species with the right grain to ensure it will expand/contract uniformly, or do you need to add some non-wood hardware to keep it aligned? Should I design in some kind of adjustment mechanism to allow it to be tweaked back into square in its new home?

Unrelated bonus question: Where do you buy level vials? Or do you make your own, and if so, how?


----------



## Boatman53

My answer to those questions is use only quarter sawn wood that is dense. That would be the most stable.
As to the vials, easy, hardware store Stanley line level. Cost about $1.59 I think. Plastic housing is easily cut away. The other option is I think it's called a post level. Again Stanley makes one, it's a corner shaped thing with three vials in it two small ones and one longer one. Again not very expensive.
Jim


----------



## jordanp

If you want to go old school, I think I know someone that has a small box of replacement glass level vials from late 1800's I can check and see if he still has some.

+1 Boatman53, Quarter Sawn Hardwood. I personally have found that Ash wears very slowly and i've made a few planes and other tools from it with great success. one of the planes in fact has been a daily user that has been through season changes for the past 10 months with no problems.

Ash is pretty hard to work with though.


----------



## terryR

also, look on eBay for glass vials. new or vintage…


----------



## terryR

...and on the subject of stable wood, don't forget stabilized wood blanks (seldom longer than 5" though), or sheets of Dymondwood, or other acrylic based materials. Look at knife making websites for handle materials…

http://www.knifemaking.com/default.asp


----------



## bondogaposis

How do you account for wood movement in something like a wooden square?

Like boatman said, use 1/4 sawn wood that is straight grained, this is not the place for highly figured wood that could twist or cup. Going to 1/4 sawn will cut wood movement in half right there, plus the width of a square blade isn't going to be wide like a table top so the movement over a couple of inches is going to be minimal.


----------



## Ripthorn

I would love to participate, but just got word that I will probably be moving to Austin from New York around the first of the year. That means lots of getting house projects done and no recreation, boo! I'll keep an eye out for the next one.


----------



## CFrye

Is Texas big enough for TWO Brian T's? BTimmons and Ripthorn!


----------



## jordanp

I'll make room for em..


----------



## jordanp

Oh and if your in North Texas don't miss this
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/54853
You may find some of the things you need for this swap, plus a whole lot more!


----------



## wormil

I didn't pay any attention to the bonus category before but this is a 2nd item we are supposed to make and send?


----------



## CFrye

Rick, only if you want to. Not a requirement.


----------



## jordanp

Completely optional

Kinda like a lottery. Some lucky folks will get a bonus..


----------



## LakeLover

Jordan

Do we send you an email with our picks?

I may have missed this.


----------



## terryR

LakeLover, look at the header on this forum…lots of deadlines. 

Jordan, who is the maker of that lovely ebony square posted in the header?

No, I didn't say I was making a square…no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, well…maybe.


----------



## jordanp

It's an old Ebony Marples Square that was on Jim Bode's website 
http://www.jimbodetools.com/Phenomenal-Ornate-MARPLES-PATENT-Ebony-and-Brass-Try-Square-p28662.html
for only $481 it can be yours!


----------



## Sanding2day

Beautiful square, but I'm thinking I'd have to go with the replication method given the price…

Officially signed up and decision made what will be made… Fair idea on the design, will no doubt change a few times before all is said and done… Good fun!


----------



## terryR

Wow, for $481 I could get booted out of the house! LOL
I still think this would be my dream square…Vesper…


----------



## LakeLover

Terry got it. mail sent.

I have some nice brass and black locust I forgot about.

Hoping to finish this out of town job soon. I miss my shop 

The fellow that made and installed the excelllent windows offered me a sales job. But needs a larger space and is going for his energy star rating testing just after Xmas. Really thinking about this. My sweety is thinking this is a great opportunity.

Hmmmmm

Now I just got a kick back the email did not get thru. Grr


----------



## jordanp

Yea i'm getting an error even trying to log into the old LJ-SWAP email address that Don W gave me..
I will try it again here in a bit but if it keeps giving me fits I might have to create another one.


----------



## jordanp

GMX must of had some issues everything seems to be working fine now..


----------



## CFrye

TerryR what is the little pinned nub toward the bottom on the square?


----------



## terryR

Candy, that's to help the square lay flat on your workpiece as you scribe against the steel. Patented, maybe?

https://www.vespertools.com.au/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=34


----------



## Boatman53

Not patented to my knowledge. Bridge City used the same thing on one of their squares and I know I've seen it on an old square someplace.
Jim


----------



## jordanp

I'm going to try and pickup broken parts and pieces for the tool swap this weekend at the antique tool sale. if I end up with anything cool that is extra I will post it up for grabs..


----------



## CFrye

That makes sense. Thanks Terry. Have fun Jordan!


----------



## Airframer

I got a good start on mine tonight. I needed something to take my mind off my tool cabinet rabbet mishap and this was just what I needed.

Having a lot of fun with this one. Anyone else start building anything yet?


----------



## CFrye

Still planning here. I did buy a piece of…lumber for the build.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm still on the fence with this swap. I just have no idea what I would make.

Last time I had a picture in my mind of the plane I would make right away. This time I'm drawing blanks.


----------



## wormil

Made quick progress on mine, just waiting for a part and then I should be finished soon after.


----------



## terryR

Eric, I'm in the same boat as you, sorta…

I needed a break from insulation yesterday…so played with wood in the shop. No plans or purpose. Just time in the shop. Got a nice lil wooden square ready for glue up today. Made of claro walnut with osage blade, and my goodness I cannot believe how light it is compared to all my others! The old books are right about that!!! No photos since my fancy camera was in the shop, but the memory card was across the road in the house. bummer, that gets on my nerves!

No, I didn't say I was making a square for the swap…just playing with tools, and trying something new. Today, maybe a quick depth gauge for fun? LOL


----------



## kiyoshigawa

I've picked up some ash for using on this swap. Started planing it last night. Here's a teaser photo:


----------



## terryR

...photos or it didn't happen…

practice 6" try square from claro walnut and QS osage orange, reddish micarta pins…balls-on square! 










Just practice, but it was amazingly easy for anyone who wants inspiration. I used mostly power tools to square up the wood, but hand tools only for the joinery. Could be better…I imagine a table saw with a tenon jig could help turn these out in scores.


----------



## Airframer

Took a couple steps backwards today. Nothing major and surprisingly this time it wasn't due to anything going wrong.. I just decided I didn't like the wood selection for the ….. portion of my ….. for the swap.

Gotta say.. if this turns out at all like I think it will….. I will have a hard time mailing it off lol.


----------



## CFrye

Nice shavings Tim. 
Good looking square Terry. It looks light weight!


----------



## jordanp

Ash can be difficult to work…


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Jordan, I am starting to discover that. I think that me and my scrapers are going to be very good friends before this project is finished…


----------



## Airframer

So, I am curious what our sign up total is so far? Might be good to post the category numbers so we can get an idea of what to expect.

BTW… it is taking all I have NOT to take pictures of my build and blog about it lol…. Maybe an after party blog post..


----------



## JJohnston

I found the right pieces of wood, so I'm in. Email sent.

I'm not really clear on the bonus category.


----------



## wormil

The bonus is optional. I'm debating on it because I want to put all my efforts in the main piece and ironically, my main swap item already contains something from the bonus category.


----------



## jordanp

That might be a good idea Eric…


----------



## jordanp

I updated the Thread header with some info that might help you decide your build Category if you haven't entered yet.

Category A ( 7 Entries)
Category B ( 2 Entries)
Category C ( 6 Entries)
Category D ( 2 Entries)


----------



## jordanp

Getting close to the sign up deadline..

Don't be hesitent ! Sign up for the swap it will be a blast..


----------



## Airframer

+1 ^^

More the merrier!

I'm getting close to finishing mine. Might have enough time for a couple bonuses and what not. Having a lot of fun with this right now tbh.


----------



## wormil

I'm just waiting on parts to arrive then it'll take me a day or two (hopefully no more) to finish. I had been planning this project anyway, had already selected stock and made drawings, and it just happened to coincide with the swap, so it has progressed quickly.


----------



## Boatman53

I've been looking forward to this swap, but I'm still really busy at work so I've been hesitant to join. Plus a lot of you guys are finished or about to finish, what's up with that. I guess as long as I have till February 10th why not. I'm off to send an email.
Jim


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Jim, not everyone is as productive as Eric. I'm still planning and planing a chunk of wood for mine. You won't be alone in not being done before the signup deadline is reached, I am sure.


----------



## Sanding2day

Received the last of the necessary components from Rockler yesterday. Now I just need the time… May be able to get started this weekend if other projects go smoothly.


----------



## terryR

Jim, please sign up! That would increase the chances of ME getting one of your tools! 

Ah, just ignore these early birds…they have to sit and look at their completed tool for months…constantly wanting to make improvements and add bling! LOL


----------



## johncobb

I have my drawing ready and that's about as far as I have gotten. Can't wait to start building.


----------



## jordanp

Lots of Progress..

Guess I need to make some of my own lol..


----------



## jordanp

*Anonymous Question*

I have a 2×2x3' piece of rift sawn hardwood that appears to be quartersawn at one end (one end has grain diagonal to both faces and the other is straight across). I am thinking of trying a string inlay (never tried this before) and then taking several slices of the resulting piece so I have multiple thin inlayed pieces.
1) Is it possible to be rift sawn on one end and quarter sawn at the other?
2)Would the resulting 1/8-1/4" pieces be stable? For a straight edge, say?
3)Without knowing where it will end up(climate/humidity wise, if swapped) would this not be a good idea?
Thanks for all of your input!


----------



## DaddyZ

Jordan ^ The way I see it you are talking about making plywood which is stable - correct.

Fancy pretty Plywood - but still plywood


----------



## Boatman53

Terry I did send Jordan an email so I guess I'm in.
Jim


----------



## jordanp

Yes you are in Jim i got your email I will update my list tonight.

*Anonymous response*
Plywood is all flat layers. I'm thinking curved inlay like seen here http://lumberjocks.com/projects/91345 just not this elaborate.


----------



## wormil

The question as I understand it is whether the main piece of wood will be stable enough as a straightedge even though there is a twist in the grain. The inlay stuff seems like extraneous information.

I don't have a definitive answer except to say I would err on the side of caution and use the absolute straightest quartersawn piece of wood you can find because a straightedge that doesn't stay straight is just pretty firewood.


----------



## jordanp

*Anonymous question*

I'm working on a 'proof of concept' prototype, and I'm not sure what the best way to cut a 1/8" thick channel that the metal part of this tiny try square goes into. (included image for reference:


http://imgur.com/MTObv6Z

 ) My smallest chisel is currently 1/4", so I can't chip it away like a mortise. My attempts at using a Veritas router plane with a fence aren't going very well, as there's not enough surface to register against to make sure I'm cutting flat. I built a jig with a square block and clamped them together, but I can't get them to stick together in the vise.

I'm worried about using a saw, as I'm not good enough to cut right to the line with no errors and I don't have any way to cut a bit off the line and clean it up later (back to the 'my chisels are too fat' issue). Should I just go get a smaller chisel to match the metal stock I have, or is there some obvious answer I'm missing?

I've also considered making the square from three pieces and gluing them together, so that the middle piece would just have to match the thickness of the metal. If I don't come up with a good way to accurately cut this channel, I'll try that next. This is a fun project so far. Lots of skill building and experimentation.


----------



## Airframer

If you are worried about not getting a straight cut you could use the same method as when making a saw handle.










I would shim it so that it cuts half the line and then remove the shim and cut the other half and then you should be able to clean and fine tune the cut with a flat needle file. My small flat file is 1/8" thick so it should be perfect.

I would practice this with some scrap first just to fine tune the method.


----------



## Airframer

BTW.. Signup deadline is tomorrow. Will we find out who we are sending our item to shortly after that?


----------



## Boatman53

I do not know what tools you have to work with but a table saw blade is usually 1/8" or less with a thin kerf blade. A band saw will work by making numerous passes. If you cut it close by hand you could then take a piece ot the blade stock and sharpen a nice square edge with crisp corners then hammer it in the kerf and let the edges cut to width. You could take a piece of the blade stock and put a chisel edge on it (make your own chisel). The last suggestion is file teeth on the edge of the blade stock to make a float and file the slot to depth. That's all I got at the moment.
Jim


----------



## WayneC

I have a 1/8" cutter for my Record 043 hand plane…


----------



## jordanp

Yes I will be matching people up here soon I have a crazy busy week coming up at work + thanksgiving. So i t might be this coming weekend


----------



## jmartel

Just signed up.


----------



## terryR

Eric's jig for cutting looks nice!

You can always carve out the slot with the edge of a cabinet scraper, and patience…









blog


----------



## terryR

+1 to also using spacers to equal the thickness of the square's blade.

Here are some 0.030" thick spacers used by custom knife makers…

http://www.knifemaking.com/category-s/569.htm

several colors, and $1.20 for 5×10" sheet. They polish up with sandpaper and look sharp, especially when different colors are used…black, white, black…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Alright…...almost wussed out, But I signed up.


----------



## jordanp

Can we expect a picture of you cuddling your completed project once we are done red?


----------



## TerryDowning

Last minute sign up here too.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jordan, Ya never know what your gonna get with me do ya;-)


----------



## jordanp

I will get my lists updated tonight and respond to everyone's sign up email.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Jordan - another way is to split the wood with a bandsaw or table saw. Use a shoulder plane on one or both pieces of the wood to make the slot, and then glue them back together. I think the easiest solution is to use a tablesaw blade to cut the slot, unless you are trying to do this all with hand tools.


----------



## waho6o9

I'm down for the swap, email sent.


----------



## WayneC

I signed up yesterday.


----------



## shelly_b

I agree with hammer thumb. I would use a tablesaw. I have a jig for making tenons on my tablesaw that would also make a joint like that. It was not my idea so I'm sure I can find a pic on the net that describes it. Make your first pass near the center, flip it and make another pass and the slot will be perfectly centered.


----------



## DaddyZ

Who all is in so far ??

How do we be sure we are in ???


----------



## ShaneA

Good questions Pat. I was thinking I got in under the wire, but not sure.


----------



## johncobb

I agree I'm assuming I'm in I've sent my sign up and the picture of my finished product. Anyone know when we are supposed to hear back?


----------



## waho6o9

Jordan might be under the weather, give him some time,

and if so, get better buddy.


----------



## johncobb

No big deal. I've just never done this so I wasn't sure when to expect a reply. If he us under the weather I wish him well.hope to hear something soon.


----------



## jordanp

Everyone should have a response to their sign up.

Check your spam folder just in case.. Been really busy last week.. I'm working on matching people up now..

Got your submission John.


----------



## jordanp

Here is who I have signed up..
I want to make sure I have everyone if you think you signed up but don't see your name let me know as soon as you can.

Rick M
John Cobb
Airframer
Camps764
Kiyoshigawa
Bobasaurus
Jordan Palmer
FatAndy2003
JohnstonB
Mark Kornell
Cfrye
Sanding2Day
HammerThumb
LakeLover
7Footer
Shelly_B
TerryR
Jjohnson
Don W
ShaneA
WayneC
jmartel
HomeBrew
TerryDowning
BigRedKnotHead
Waho6o9
Boatman53
Pat Anderson
Joseph Palas

There are a few people I couldn't match up to there requested category, I matched up as many as possible.


----------



## wormil

Warmed up finally and I got some more work done. Learned my lesson and am making two this time, best one will be for the swap.


----------



## jordanp

Thought this might be useful on making a tri square

http://logancabinetshoppe.com/blog/2011/02/episode-33/


----------



## jordanp

Anybody Home?


----------



## kiyoshigawa

I am here, and should start working on my submission this weekend if everything goes according to plan. I am also planning to make two like Rick, just in case something goes wrong.


----------



## TerryDowning

Nice reference Vid Jordan, Thanks!


----------



## jordanp

Sounds good Tim, We may need an extra or two, I do believe we have an odd number of entries.

As people submit their completed photo, I will match them up with who to send it to.

That is one of the best video's i have watched on making a tool. Absolutely great instruction and explanation on every detail.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I bookmarked the vid. But this is getting into a busy time of year for most people. I'm sure I'm not the only one who is going to wait til after Xmas to get going on this swap.


----------



## kiyoshigawa

I just figure as somewhat of a beginner, I'll need all the time I can get to make the best swap item I can. Also, I should have slightly more time off work this month to work on it, so why waste it. And if I finish early, I can make cool bonus items as well.


----------



## wormil

Jordan, are you matching people up as they finish?


----------



## Boatman53

I was hoping I would know who I was building for so I could personalize it for them. Drat.
Jim


----------



## jordanp

I was going to wait until I get a finished photo of the item to avoid trouble down the road if people drop out or become unavailable..

If you want to Jim get it finished early then I will match you up and it should give you time to to a few extras done to it before you send it off..


----------



## Boatman53

Thanks for your thoughts Jordan, I'll see what I can do. Time being a precious commodity. I also like researching my victim. 
Jim


----------



## terryR

+1 to knowing ahead of time who your recipient will be…loved that guitar shaped marking gauge for Mos! However, the exact same swap saw ME get left out since some loser (who had posted no projects or blogs during a year of membership), decided to just drop out of the mix.

It's a tough being the moderator, and making rules, I know.

But, I like the idea of the moderator seeing a completed project BEFORE your name really goes into the swap database.Sure sounds like a headache for the SwapMaster for the final few weeks, but it sure as heck worked the previous swap! 

Jordan, thanks for the video. Loved to see all the wood squares on that guy's wall, and hear him preach how they really are useful tools that stay square for ages.

Yesterday, I had to help my best bud cut and split more firewood…(power tools only guy) showed him my 6" wooden square, and of course he had to check it with a Borg square. The 12" Borg square was out of true nearly 1/8" over the length of the blade! Wooden square balls on accurate after two weeks of storage! I love it! LOL.


----------



## Mosquito

that guitar marking gauge was fun, and why I liked knowing before hand. I would agree though, also being on the receiving end of a no-show, that the last swap seemed to work really well with not being paired until there was a mostly finished project.

That said, I'm not in this one, so whatever lol


----------



## jordanp

Yea it is a tough decision, There are several people in the swap that i see posting almost everyday that have been here way way longer than myself that i completely trust with providing a completed project.

It's just hard to pair some people up early before they begin and single out others only because i don't know them.

Anyone have any brilliant thoughts on this?


----------



## kiyoshigawa

I'm thinking that you could hold off on matching people up until an 80%-ish complete photo is sent in to you. That way you'll know they have built a good deal of the project already, and you can tell them who they are paired with so they could add some last-minute touches personalized for their recipient.

It's not a perfect system, and there'd be more work in the last weeks as the procrastinators get their projects going in a hurry, but it should make it so that you don't need to worry about people who don't submit photos/projects being matched up with people who are already done.

I don't know, I'm one of the new guys here, so take my advice with the appropriate amount of salt grains.


----------



## jordanp

That's not a bad idea Tim,

All thing's considered i'm a new guy also but me and you Tim are active, LJ community involved new guys.
we've posted projects we converse, we comment on projects etc etc.

I've even met 2-3 Lumberjocks in person.

*If some of you guys get close to completion and really want to personalize it, just message me we will figure something out.*


----------



## jordanp

Wishing i had a couple chain saws and a Wood Mizer Mill for a day or two. 
The Ice storm that hit north Texas took out a lot of tree's here. There are a least 3 50-75' Red Oaks that are completely down at their roots in my neighborhood. and probably another 10-20 smaller live oak trees. 
Not to mention several Big Pecan branches (8-14" Diameter ) and hundreds of tons of smaller branches.


----------



## jmartel

You could always hire a local sawyer. I don't think it'll cost you a ton of money and you'll get a ton of wood out of it.


----------



## jordanp

I'm going to sit back and snipe logs when they reach the curb i think.


----------



## jmartel

Go for it. I want to find some fallen logs that are in dia now that I have a bandsaw to saw them up.


----------



## jordanp

I will probably be going after the shorter logs, since I only have access to an Axe, Froe, Maul and Glut
No band saw in my shop.


----------



## CFrye

I've heard that branches can be problematic due to the stresses on the wood. Anybody have info on this? Hope you're able to capitalize on the downed wood Jordan. What's a glut?


----------



## bobasaurus

They can certainly be reaction wood, moving more than you would like after ripping/planing. Just be sure to leave boards a little larger than your final dimensions, then trim to the exact size after it has a chance to acclimate. Bowls turned from branches can warp a lot too, so leave em extra thick and wait a long time when drying.


----------



## TerryDowning

Yup, reaction wood can be very interesting.

Some bowl turners let them warp on purpose and finish turn while wet and let the wood react. It can make for some very artistic bowls.


----------



## wormil

Some of the branch wood I've used had stress fractures and a variety of hidden defects. Strange to have what looks like a clear board only to start planing and discover a knot that wasn't visible from either side.


----------



## jordanp

Trying to find some fruit tree's that may have been damaged during the ice storm, was wanting to make some spoons and spatulas and what not..

Candy a Glut is a Wooden Wedge used to split other logs, Looks a lot like its modern counterpart forged from Iron.
I believe they tried to make them out of Dogwood when possible.

I'm going to update my blog on making my Black Walnut Maul, hopefully tonight.


----------



## terryR

My understanding is that limbs are avoided in the lumber business. Tree limbs are usually assymetric since they grow under such extreme stresses…night and day differences from the straight trunk of the tree. After passing through the sawmill, and a big ole planer, the limb wood dries assymetrically due to ripples and other cellular distortions inside the wood.

So, you get cracks, twists, bows, etc. Lumber company won't waste their time and money…one reason there's so much wood left on the ground after a logging adventure…mostly limbs and junk trees.

However…these limbs are excellent for hobby purposes! Nice defects in the grain to highlight any carved bowl, spoon, box, etc!

Just remove the bark, split the limbs in 1/2 to aid drying, and seal the ends with glue or paint to slow checking.

And, if you've got a de-humidifier, a shop kiln really does dry wood! You only need a 2by frame, tarps for insulation, and a heat source to get the water flowing outta the wood. Once you reach about 100-110 dgrees inside the unit, the dehumidifier will keep it warm enough for continued operation. Sounds like a joke, but it really works! I've hepled my buddy take cherry and oak right from the mill to the kiln…dry to 8% MC in less than a month…made into cabinets the next month.


----------



## jordanp

Nice Terry,

Seems like 90% of what has fallen here in my town is Live Oak, Red Oak and Pecan

Tons of Live Oak because they don't shed their leaves in the winter…


----------



## terryR

Jordan, snag some of that Pecan, bud. It's very dense stuff…good for tool handles…


----------



## jordanp

I have some smaller branches of Pecan in my truck about 6-7" in diameter, fairly straight.
The logs are frozen solid. hehe

I found a burl in a pecan tree that fell at the roots going to wait for them to start cutting it up and then see if I can go snipe it.

Live Oak seems to be harder than most other Oaks, found a site that said it has a Janka of around 2k
wonder if that is accurate.


----------



## jordanp

Wow this site shows it to be 3200
That's harder than Bubinga and Boxwood By ALOT!
I had no clue
only 20 janka less than Ebony

http://ejmas.com/tin/2009tin/tinart_goldstein_0904.html
Janka
Ipe 3342
Ebony 3220
Oak, live 3200
Pecan 1820
Oak, white 1333
Oak, red 1290
Oak, Asian; Rubberwood 890
Pecan 1820


----------



## jordanp

Pecan Density 39 lb/cu ft
Live Oak 62 lb/cu ft


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Jordan, my Janka charts don't include live oak, so that's awesome news. We have several of them right out the back door that are in my way! LOL

I love finding domestic species that are denser than Bubinga! Even more so when they are already laying on the ground…

Edit…thanks for that link, Jordan. Most comprehensive janka scale I've seen!


----------



## TerryDowning

Thanks for the link printing a copy for the shop!


----------



## jordanp

Yea i had searched Janka charts off and on for months but never found that one until I searched "Live Oak Janka" 
I'm hoping to get a bunch of it. 
Let me know if you want some for turning while its still green, I don't mind shipping some blocks.


----------



## TerryDowning

PM sent Jordan


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Alright. Last weekend I got sick, but this weekend I'm sharpening my saw and cutting/planing my parts to size, and nothing short of natural disasters is going to stop me. Anyone else getting started/finished on their projects this weekend?


----------



## Airframer

I'm probably about 75% complete on mine right now. Would have been finished by now if not for what seems like a revolving door of plague that seems to keep rolling through the family. They really need to invent a Lysol bomb similar to those bug foggers lol.

Once I get a little closer I'll send some pics so I can get a name  and then knock out some extras (maybe)..


----------



## CFrye

Still procrastinating here!


----------



## Boatman53

Mines finished and looks great (in my minds eye) but the reality is I haven't started yet. Except in my head. But I've done it several times so when I actually cut the wood I've got all the details worked out.
Jim


----------



## donwilwol

done. Working on some secondary possibilities.


----------



## LakeLover

99% done, just need to think about a bonus item.

Anyone want some snow?


----------



## terryR

I haven't even decided what to make yet! 
But, I'll get this rotten tooth removed monday, and get serious…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Still haven't started. I'm not a procrastinator. I just hate starting something if I haven't finished that last. Blame it on my OCD.


----------



## bobasaurus

I've been too busy with Christmas gifts, and the cold has been keeping me out of my shop (unheated garage). Hopefully I can start up soon… I have a business trip all of February, so I have to get on this soon.


----------



## wormil

The cold was keeping me out too. It's not the cold air that bothers me but that every metal thing in the shop is ice cold and I don't like woodworking with gloves.


----------



## jordanp

I hear ya Rick.
However I did grab about 300lbs of pear wood today so not all is lost


----------



## wormil

A fellow turner gave me several chunks of pear awhile back, nice and green. Have 2 bowls drying now and a couple more chunks to do something with. The 2nd bowl I turned to finish size and ~1/4" thick so I'm curious what it will look like when dry.


----------



## jordanp

Since I'm not a turner (yet) what direction does the grain need to run when I fut blocks for bowels, and what approx dimension?


----------



## waho6o9

Here's a video for the grain direction and I guess the dimension

will be determined by the lathe capacity.

HTH


----------



## DaddyZ

Mine 82% Complete.

Just thought I would get in there with everyone else.

Already thinking on something else Also…


----------



## jordanp

I've been tossing around some ideas but haven't committed to an exact design yet.


----------



## TerryDowning

What Jim Said!

It looks great in my mind!!


----------



## wormil

Mine just needs sanding, final assembly, and a finish. Just been too busy with xmas presents to work on it.


----------



## jmartel

I haven't started mine yet… Got a bunch of other stuff that will be finishing up this week.


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Well, I managed to get some rough pieces done for mine Saturday morning, now I need to finish squaring them up and planing them smooth so I can do the joinery. As usual, I didn't get as much as I hoped done this weekend, but I did get some work done, so hooray. Better than nothing.


----------



## Hammerthumb

Have not started yet. Got to finish Christmas gifts first.


----------



## wormil

Did some sanding and test fitting, enough to know it works (it has moving parts) and now I can't wait to finish.


----------



## jordanp

awsome. got to love shop made tools that have moving parts..
-Rick Receives his Level 4 Tool Maker Achievement-


----------



## wormil

Ha! Let's wait and see how it turns out first.


----------



## ShaneA

Wow, you guys are some definite overachievers. I will probably think about it, and order some parts mid January. Stumble out there a week in advance, hope/pray that it is functional and then wonder why I don't have more time.

Kind of a peek inside my world.


----------



## palaswood

Designs are being mulled over, but like Hammerthumb, its Christmas gifts first. We have 2 whole months, and this time im not waiting until the last minute. Stock selection has already commenced.


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Finally, some actual progress. Too bad I can't post pictures of it as it happens, but It's starting to fit together and look like my finished product, or at least the most basic form of my finished product. Once this part is fine-tuned, glued and working as it should, I will move on to phase 2: feature creep, followed by phase 3: beautification.

Here's a photo of some shavings for good measure, since you can't see what I'm working on.


----------



## wormil

I stupidly got ahead of myself, sanded and put on a finish before the [censored], guess I'll just have to be really neat about it.


----------



## jordanp

Hehe..

Yea on my prototype [censored] i had done almost he exact thing with the [censored] and the [censored]
once i realized the [censored] was all wrong, it was too late to [censored] it over again. But then i realized i could just make a new [censored] instead and skip the [censored] all together.


----------



## jordanp

*Anonymous question*

Here's another one regarding squares: When people add dowels to the joint of a square, do they do it before or after they glue? What are the dowels there for? Just to keep things from rotating, or is there some other (perhaps more sinister) purpose? Are they even needed? Do they help with the cross-grain glue joint to keep it from expanding itself apart?

In short: Tell me everything you know about dowels in squares, please.


----------



## jordanp

From the videos i've watched they have been drilled and set after gluing.
But not much explanation of how they help on expansion or movement.


----------



## WayneC

I have two weeks of vacation starting tomorrow. Hoping to get going.


----------



## theoldfart

Wayne,time to tune up all those tools you've been hoarding! BTW found a couple of nice antique stores in Grass Valley, they just don't know the tool names. Had a #7 labeled as a block plane!


----------



## jordanp

Ahh the infamous Stanley #7 Block Plane
Very handy tool for any woodworker to keep close at hand in their apron or tool belt for small tasks like jointing some 12/4 timber


----------



## terryR

I added the pins on my wooden square after glue up…

I don't know if they are really needed for strength of the joint, but all the old ones I've seen were drilled and pinned. All FIVE that I researched. LOL.


----------



## wormil

Pinning in a wood square is just for looks.


----------



## theoldfart

Jordan, with a bigger pocket you could use the #8!


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Well, it's glued now. There's no turning back. Only forward. Hopefully when I get back home later tonight it'll still be in the right place.


----------



## palaswood

lol jordanp you busted me up with that! I havent finalized the design yet, but I hope to be putting to use some of Don W's self milled white oak, if its dry enough. Seems to be. He packed a plane I got from him with it & I loved it so much I had him send me some more cutoffs.









I think I can resaw one of te thicker pieces and get some stable quartersawn stock. Love that QSWO


----------



## jordanp

That looks like it has some spalted areas in it.. that oak has a lot of character


----------



## CFrye

What is 'salted areas'?


----------



## jordanp

Spalted auto correct lol


----------



## jordanp

Just picked up the galaxy note 3
And wow is this thing awesome


----------



## CFrye

Hahaha! Thought there was another woodworking term I didn't know!


----------



## wormil

One is 94.8% done and is dead nuts. Good thing I made 2 because the other one has issues and I'll have to remake a part for it. Just as well, didn't like the wood combination on the 2nd one anyway. This project has required a level of accuracy that I'm unused to in woodworking, a few tenths of a millimeter off on certain parts and it has to be done over, but it's fun.


----------



## terryR

Hey Bobasaurus, are you still around here? Or anyone who saved that link to etching metals during the planeswap?

Thanks,


----------



## DaddyZ

http://mordent.com/etch-howto/

Here ya are terry.

Just so happens I saved the link


----------



## donwilwol

somebody needs to blog it. I saved the link, but couldn't find where I saved it!!


----------



## wormil

Been quiet-everyone taking a deep breath after Christmas?


----------



## Airframer

Pretty much. I'm trying to tie up some loose ends in the shop then finish up my CENSORED.


----------



## Boatman53

You're making one of those? So am I. Happy New Year.
Jim


----------



## terryR

I inlaid a refrigerator magnet into a handle just playing around on the lathe…maple with no finish yet.










NOT a measuring or marking tool, but this thread is dying for photos! LOL.

...back to work on my [censored]...


----------



## wormil

I only have a couple quick things (I hope they are quick) left to do but over the holidays I've been putting up crown molding and baseboards; next up is wainscot, then I need to make some corbels for under the counter.


----------



## DanKrager

You could post photos…just black bar the CENSORED.
DanK


----------



## wormil

Okay, here's my project hope I don't give too much away.


----------



## jordanp

Haha


----------



## donwilwol

I can't remember where I put mine. Its done. I hope I can find it.


----------



## CFrye

Don, I would say that made me LOL but I was eating when I read it and it came out more of a cough and wheeze!


----------



## jordanp

Don't LOOSE MY TOOL DON! i mean don't loose some random persons tool. *cough* *cough*


----------



## shelly_b

I had to go back to my email to see what category I even chose to make. It's been so long since I've been on here I forgot. For some reason I thought things would slow down in the winter, boy was I wrong! I decided I wanted a mortising machine for xmas, so rather than telling people I wanted presents when they asked, I just asked for money or giftcards to put towards my new machine. After researching them to death, I decided on the baileigh bench top model. It is the only bench top model that has a sliding table, and is in the same price bracket. So, I am still waiting on my favorite xmas present lol. Going to order it Monday, so hopefully I can put it to use for this project!


----------



## CFrye

Looks like a great addition to your shop Shelly! Whatcha got in mind to make? Other than the swap tool that is! 
;-)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice Shelly. That Baileigh looks like a much better machine than my shopfox…..and it's glorious particle board table.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Using my plane from the last swap to make sumpin' for the new swap










Does that board give too much away?


----------



## kiyoshigawa

For anyone else who might have been having trouble sharpening their card scrapers to use on the fancy hardwoods they are uing for this swap, I made a guide on how to do it the easy way. Hopefully it helps others learn the tricks of card scraper sharpening.


----------



## terryR

Tim, thanks for the awesome post on sharpening! Much, much better than 20 pages in a book! LOL

Red, I can't see that piece of ? oak on your bench top…All I can focus on is that sweet smoother! And your plane stop…Like it or hate it?


----------



## jordanp

Nice guide on scrapers..


----------



## TerryDowning

Thanks for the guide on the scraper sharpening. (although I don't have any (Yet)) I do have an old saw (Not vintage and of no intrinsic value) that will be giving up its steel for card scrapers, marking knives etc.


----------



## WayneC

Need to get rolling…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Terry- It's bubinga. Can't see it well in the pic. I really like the planing stop for small/thin pieces that don't clamp well.

Tim- I use scrapers a lot. The only think I would add is taking one of your stones in hand and polishing that edge a bit after filing. It makes a nicer burr. Just filing can make the burr sorta jagged or toothed.


----------



## shelly_b

Here is my new toy! I really don't havebig plans for it yet, I just knowthere have been times in the past I have needed one, so what better time to get it than xmas? I could.have used it on both of the previous swaps


----------



## CFrye

Congratulations Shelly! Please give us a full review on your new mortiser!


----------



## terryR

Wow, Shelly, you've got a pretty awesome shop for a Nurse! 

I officially started my swap gift today…


----------



## Boatman53

I should start on mine this week, if only just some sketches. Where does the time go?
Jim


----------



## johnstoneb

I just finished mine.


----------



## TerryDowning

Nearing completion on mine. Been plinking away at it.

Teaser









From a plum tree in my back yard that I took down last year.


----------



## CFrye

That's plum purty Terry!


----------



## Airframer

^^ What she said 

I hope to get some time in on mine this week/weekend. I am close enough to the finish line to just be annoying lol.


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Well, I'm not happy with how mine is going at the moment, so I'll be taking what I learned and making a better version. Good thing I bought extra wood, and started early.


----------



## jordanp

I've been procrastinating on mine… next weekend is going to be build time for me..
I just have to settle on one of the dozen design ideas I have rolling around in my head..

Been really busy making hand carved Tobacco Pipes.


----------



## wormil

First I was distracted by the holidays then someone gave me a bunch of used woodworking machines and I've been trying to clean and organize my shop to fit things in.


----------



## terryR

Jordan, would love to see photos of your pipes when done!

I just added 2 briar blocks and 2 stems to my shop last week…going slow since I've never done it before. And briar is so dang expensive!


----------



## jordanp

*Anonymous Question* for the more learned: how stable, over the long run, would a piece of curly oak be at 3/8" x 1.5"x 18-24"? As a stand alone piece. The curly part on the face of the board. Hope that's clear. Thanks!


----------



## jordanp

Here you go Terry..
I'm shipping this one out in a day or two just have a couple more coats of oil and wax to do..


----------



## bobasaurus

I've been meaning to work on mine but other house things have gotten in the way. I'm leaving for Guam on the 29th, so I'll have to either get it done soon or drop out, sadly. Maybe willpower can pull me through.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Jordan, that's very nice. Definitely hand shaped!

Was getting ready to PM you anyway…need more info on the pipe!


----------



## shelly_b

Thanks Candy and Terry I will give a full review when I actually get a chance to use it for more than just a test piece. I am working on 2 different kitchens right now. I have done a little research on my swap project though, I just need to get into the shop and put it into use!


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Round 2 is going much more smoothly. This time I'm not going to glue it until everything is fitted and square and happy. Should make it easier to fix any problems if I can still take things apart.


----------



## JJohnston

Started working on mine today. The hard part was just getting started, but once I did, it went pretty well. Seems to be a common theme in my life.


----------



## wormil

I finished with the kitchen project and have a few shop improvement projects planned but first I'm going to finish this project so I can take it off my plate. Anyone else finished or almost finished?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'll finish the main items today. And then I'll start on the "bonus" item. I can't be the only one making doubles so I can have one for myself…lol.


----------



## CFrye

To be sure you are not Red! Making a duplicate may be the only way I'll be able to part with mine…if it turns out like I want. If not. Well the question then is do I send the pretty firewood with the one I was going to keep?


----------



## terryR

As a potential recipient, I would vote YES to the pretty firewood, Candy! 

Mine is 1/2 complete…haven't started the bonus gift yet, but it'll probably come off the lathe, so a one-day project. I love the instant gratification of a one-day project every now and again…


----------



## ShaneA

Well, I guess it is time to figure out what I am making. No need to rush right in.


----------



## jordanp

Anyone order some pear wood?


----------



## donwilwol

When is the match up due to happen. I forgot what I made!


----------



## CFrye

Nice haul there Jordan. Future tool handles? Is that the walnut maul/mallet from your blog?
Don, remember…you made a ___ ! And you put it in the *** where you wouldn't forget it!


----------



## terryR

Mmmmm…that pear smells nice!
Jordan, if you have a special place for pipe blanks to dry, please place me a chunk in the que.


----------



## jordanp

Not many people have sent me their finished swap item. Only a few in fact so I'm expecting a storm coming..
Was trying to match up people that have finished with other people that have finished to avoid someone personalizing something for someone that may drop out.

Yes candy that is the maul from the blog..
That is also a glut I made out of jatoba for splitting logs.

Terry I have some with your name on it..


----------



## TerryDowning

Jordan,

If you're offering up some pear wood. I might be interested.


----------



## TerryDowning

Personalizing of project completed this morning. Final finishing tonight/tomorrow, Mine should ship to the recipient this week.


----------



## jordanp

I have some for the two Terry's set aside.


----------



## kiyoshigawa

I'm still plugging along with my project. The basic functionality is there, it just needs a bit of cleanup, but I'm also working on adding a super-fancy feature (which I cannot reveal yet, sadly), so hopefully that goes well this week. I should be to finishing by this weekend if all goes according to plans. I just hope my work is up to scratch when all is said and done.


----------



## fatandy2003

It'll be close for me. I was unexpectedly called away the day after new year's. Hoping to be back in the shop for about a week before shipping date. Thankfully I did about 50% of the work before I left… I will let you know by email if I need to drop out, but I am looking OK for now…

Cheers,


----------



## fatandy2003

It'll be close for me. I was unexpectedly called away the day after new year's. Hoping to be back in the shop for about a week before shipping date. Thankfully I did about 50% of the work before I left… I will let you know by email if I need to drop out, but I am looking OK for now…

Cheers,


----------



## terryR

Thanks for drying the pear, Jordan!

High temps of 60 in the shop yesterday! Wow! Got my swap gift glued up…just a lil prep and the _
is complete! Also started my bonus gift…ooops…that's supposed to be a secret! 

Jeez, how can it be Feb already???


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I sent my pics in recently. Still kicking around options for a bonus item….if I do one.


----------



## Airframer

I FINALLY got a good solid few hours in the shop today and made some real progress on my item. Pics in the mail to Jordan just waiting on finish to dry now.


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Alright, pictures sent to Jordan. Now I find out who I'm swapping with, and I can customize everything for them. Whee, fun times. Might as well make some bonus items while I'm at it, as I have a bit more time today.


----------



## wormil

Done and pics sent along with a little history on the item I made. I'm really happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Airframer

Just waiting to hear back from Jordan as to who my swapee is but in the mean time I have started on a bonus item. No idea if that one will be done before the shipping deadline but that is the fun of the bonus… no pressure!

Here is a pic of it and my swap item..


----------



## Sanding2day

Last week before submission… Got a bit of time in the shop over the weekend and am at the 75% mark with a functional tool, just looking to add some extras and hit up the finish so I'll be sending in a photo here at the end of the week… Amazing where the time goes!!


----------



## DaddyZ

Mine Done, gotta get pics to Jordan


----------



## jordanp

Sending out matches for the ones i have pictures of..

*ROLL CALL*
Going to check and see who's paying attention. I've had some people drop out, so if your still in and can read this post *"I'm Still In"* in this thread.

I'm doing my best to match people up with the requested categories, this may not be possible for everyone, but please understand i am doing my best.

RickM i didn't see any pictures in the email.. can you resend it?


----------



## jordanp

Hehe *Tim* you changing your LJ user name from Kiyoshigawa to Tim Anderson just really threw me off there for a minute lol…

I was trying to match you up and said to myself, wait a minute this joker didn't even sign up..


----------



## kiyoshigawa

@jordan: I didn't even know I did that. Sorry for any confusions.


----------



## TerryDowning

I'm still in!! And I got my updated match.

Thanks Jordan.


----------



## Airframer

I'm still in!


----------



## terryR

I'm still in,


----------



## Airframer

I know who my swapee is.. it's on now!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Still in. Got my swapee too.

Good. I'm tired of hiding them from photos;-)


----------



## waho6o9

I'm still in. Oh yeah.


----------



## ShaneA

Still in, gotta a week left right?


----------



## waho6o9

Take your time Shane, no sense rushing.


----------



## Boatman53

I'm still in, and I know who I'm sending to, but I have to confess the "censored" came to some greif today at the table saw. No worries though, he'll never know unless he researches back to this post I guess.
Jim


----------



## kiyoshigawa

This eventime I threw together a bonus item. Maybe I'll go for another before all is done. I just hope my beginner's work is up to scratch compared to all of yours.


----------



## CFrye

I'm still in, hope to get closer to done tomorrow on the !


----------



## wormil

I'm still in and pics resent.


----------



## LakeLover

I am still in hope to get pics today.


----------



## johnstoneb

I'm still in. Item mailed and boatman53 received it.


----------



## jordanp

Good good.. I have some more matches to make after work today! everyone that has sent in pics and hasn't received a match keep checking your email.

No worries *Tim* it was just kinda funny.

There will be a *Tobacco Pipe Swap* starting soon if anyone is interested.
I will fill you in on the details later. Just wanted to stir the waters a bit.


----------



## Airframer

Soooo…. what is the magic date for everyone to share pics and such?


----------



## DaddyZ

I'm Still In !!!

Pics should be this weekend.


----------



## Sanding2day

Still in… Taking Friday off of work and will have project completed without fail…


----------



## Airframer

Well, the photo's to Jordan deadline is Monday but the shipping deadline is still the 20th. So, monday would be a bit premature I think.

I made an extra item that will either be a bonus for my swapee or an extra item in case we have any deadbeats. So I am kinda holding out abit on shipping just to see if it is needed or not.

Jordan, let me know if you think it will be needed whenever you get all the ducks in order!


----------



## palaswood

I'm still in - will aim to finish it this weekend but that's probably not gonna happen. I will make the shipping deadline though. jordan I dont care what i get back if it makes it easier


----------



## fatandy2003

I'm still in. Thanks Jordan!

Cheers,


----------



## jordanp

Thanks everyone for being flexible that really helps out.

I would say don't post the project you made until after the 20th and your recipient has it.
That is what we've done in the past i think. (correct me if i'm wrong)

If it's a duplicate of your swap item *Eric* you can just send it to me (kidding)


----------



## donwilwol

If it's a duplicate of your swap item Eric you can just send it to me (not kidding)


----------



## Airframer

HAH! You guys are funny…. no, unfortunately it is not a duplicate of my swap item…


----------



## Iguana

Still in, assuming I can find my bench somewhere in here:









Just moved in to the new shop, still wading through chaos.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Oh the organization I could do with that space


----------



## donwilwol

Mark, that space looks absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## terryR

Photo mailed to Jordan…


----------



## CFrye

Look at all those windows!


----------



## jordanp

Can we do a Shop Space Swap next?


----------



## DaddyZ

Now that's some space for a shop !!!


----------



## jordanp

Done with mine.. Should i go ahead and email myself a picture? What if I don't think it's good enough? can i reject my own project? Oh man the pressure.. hehehe


----------



## Iguana

Red, I've got about 6 months worth of organization projects ahead of me. A proper bench is high on the list.

Candy, the main windows face west to maximize sun exposure. But the lights sure help.

Jordan, I'm in Canada. It is -20C (-4F) today. You sure?

Don, thank you. Its been 8 months to get to this point (we are building a house, too) and I'm really looking forward to getting back to work.


----------



## LakeLover

Jordan 
Did you get my Email ?


----------



## jordanp

Well Mark it's 16F here with a 20Mph+ wind and snowing. Not too far off but this being Texas it won't stay this way very long..

*LakeLover* Yes i got it.. just haven't sat down to match up more people yet… I am going to try and match up some more tonight.

Found me some 14/4 Beechwood I am in the process of making myself a 24" Jointer Plane.. Trying to decide what to use for a blade..


----------



## JJohnston

I'm still in. I've had a series of setbacks, but I'll be able to recover.


----------



## jordanp

I have a handful of people on my list i haven't heard from in a while..

Getting close guys..


----------



## johncobb

I'm in. I got the email with the person's name and am planning on mailing it tomorrow


----------



## jordanp

Oh just FYI there is another swap i'm starting if your interested..

LJ's Tobacco Pipe Swap 2014


----------



## CFrye

Jordan, you are a glutton for punishment!


----------



## shelly_b

I'm still in. Been really busy, but I will have "it" done.


----------



## donwilwol

Mine is headed south…...........................be gentle mr. usps!


----------



## terryR

Jeez, Don, looks like you mailed a bunch of snow down south! Staring at high temps of 34 and snow expected for the next 4 days…in Alabama!

I already promised to have mine in the mail this week, but we just sold our 4-wheeler, hope my 9 year old diesel rig will even crank! My truck hates the cold more than me.


----------



## donwilwol

well we've got plenty to spare, and 34 would be a heat wave about now.


----------



## kati

great


----------



## JJohnston

Got my items done. Not too bad a reject rate.


----------



## DanKrager

Holy scrap! You've been a busy beaver, JJ. LOL! Statistical woodworking. I LOVE it. Dome some of that myself! 
DanK


----------



## donwilwol

Pick up sticks anyone!


----------



## Sanding2day

Finished and pictures sent, will mail once I know where its headed… So nice to have a full day in the shop just messing… Been too long!!!


----------



## CFrye

Done! Pic sent! Whew…


----------



## ShaneA

Sent my email pic, let me know if you don't get it. Had plenty of time to spare too…lol


----------



## jordanp

I will be matching new submissions after work today…

Today's the last day folks. Send me those pics!

*Midnight is your cut off.*


----------



## terryR

Mine is headed west…


----------



## DaddyZ

Jordan

I'm Done

I forgot the Camera to send pics, but I sent Email.

Can't wait to see what everyone has made !!!!!!!


----------



## jordanp

Check your Email and if you have sent me a completed photo and still don't have a match please contact me.
Just wanted to make sure I have everyone up to date so far.

Except for you *DaddyZ* lol still waiting on a match for you.


----------



## jordanp

Just a thought….

I noticed almost nobody requested to receive Category B. Did everyone here go to catholic school and have bad memories of rulers? (rim shot)


----------



## jordanp

Anyone heard from HomeBrew? kinda worried about him he hasn't posted anything in 48 days


----------



## CFrye

PM sent.


----------



## Iguana

Pics sent.

Sneak preview:


----------



## jordanp

*SHELLY!
ANDY!*

(...Chariots of Fire Playing in the background..)


----------



## fatandy2003

Sorry, down on internet for longer than anticipated. PM sent.

Cheers,


----------



## waho6o9

Bird flew the coop yesterday. Yeah buddy.


----------



## jordanp

Sweet..
Since I had so many drop outs it looks like me and someone else will be doing a direct swap. I'll be send him mine and he will be sending me his..

unless someone has a second completed item they would like to enter… PM me if you do!


----------



## johncobb

Mailed mine out west today!


----------



## wormil

Mine is in the box but is waiting on, uh, something else that goes in the box.


----------



## jordanp

Your too quiet…

Yes I'm talking to you…


----------



## Sanding2day

Sorry about that Jordan… Package sent with an expected delivery of Friday…


----------



## jordanp

Participants who don't meet the deadline for shipping will be hunted and persecuted by Jedi Knight Roy Underhill..


----------



## TerryDowning

Rec'd mine

Can I post pics now or do I have to wait??


----------



## jordanp

Wait until after the ship deadline. please


----------



## Airframer

I think you can post pics of the received items in this thread as you get them but not to post your swap item as a project till your swapper receives it? Is that how we are doing this?


----------



## Airframer

Ahh.. nvm.. Jordan beat me to it.. Wait till deadline aye!


----------



## jordanp

Scratch that.. i was mixed up. long week…

You can post pictures of the item you received here when you get it..

Don't post a project of the item you made until you know the recipient has received and seen it.

tag your projects with toolswap2014 please


----------



## LakeLover

Sent. Day late as yesterday was a blizzard.

Had a bunch of snow to shovel to get out of the yard. The roads were plowed and not bad shape.

Roast Ground Hog anyone ?


----------



## Sanding2day

*Excited* look forward to seeing all of the completed project pics!!!


----------



## TerryDowning

I RECEIVED these from TerryR

AWESOME!!
Marking knife handle is Zircote
Square is Zircote and Osage Orange laminated.










Shavings appear to be from the blade of the square









Terry even included one of his flint napped knives (For display purposes only) I plan on using these tools to help make a display stand for that stone knife.

Really Strong Stuff Terry!!


----------



## donwilwol

I had to look twice, I thought it was brass laminated before I read the post. Nice work TerryR, and TerryD, be careful with the flint, if its like mine its sharper than my planes!!


----------



## Sanding2day

Some beautiful tools Terry… Way to go Terry…


----------



## theoldfart

Terry never ceases to amaze me with hiz skilz. TerryD, your a lucky man.


----------



## jordanp

Yea that one is a beauty, I remember the day we first met in my inbox..


----------



## Slyy

Those shavings look familiar…... Think I've seen a plane-porn pic in the State of the Shop thread with those distinct shaves!! Guess Terry was tossing a teaser out!

Fun watching this thread, hopefully the next will be something I'm able to participate in!


----------



## wormil

Very nice work TerryR.


----------



## DaddyZ

Very Nice !!


----------



## waho6o9

Awesome work TerryR, nice craftsmanship with the exotics!


----------



## Airframer

Nice work TerryR!

I hope to get mine mailed tomorrow dependent on work letting us go early enough to hit up the PO before it closes for the long weekend.

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## TerryDowning

The stone knife is back in its box I barely touched and it is extremely sharp. I know if I needed to I could butcher some wild game with it.

Thanks again Terry!


----------



## Sanding2day

Again, very cool… Nice swap without doubt!!


----------



## CFrye

Awesome Terry(s)!!


----------



## Airframer

Mines in the mail eastbound!


----------



## Airframer

Just paid for some pizza and found a package at my door from none other than everyone's favorite red headed giant 

These are freakin' sweet Red! I'll post pics in the morning!


----------



## terryR

Terry D, glad you like the tools, and glad they reached the other end of the USA safe! No power here for 2 days, so I've got some catching up to do!!!

Received a note that my gift is at the post waiting! Cannot wait till they open!!! LOL.

BIG THANKS to Jordan for your stressful work…good job!


----------



## wormil

Everything is in the box and will go out today.


----------



## Airframer

Pics as promised. These were crafted by BigRedKnothead out of QS Bubinga and QSWO and they are friggin sweet! Very nicely don Red these will definitely be added to my tool cabinet if and when it is ever finished lol.



















He also included some walnut and copper tool handles. Already planning how to utilize these! Very comfy in the hand.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Glad you like 'em bro. Also glad the pizza dude didn't pilfer them before you got to the door;-)

I made an identical set for myself too. I use them all the time. Glad I don't have to keep them out of photos now!


----------



## Airframer

Me too lol… for a second I had to think "what the hell did I order from Amazon?" then I got excited.. pizza dude was pretty confused by the time he left.


----------



## JJohnston

Mine are on their way. I'm glad this was supposed to be an exercise in skill *building* rather than skill *having*.


----------



## Sanding2day

Absolutely gorgeous tools being distributed… Nice work Red and congrats Eric…


----------



## waho6o9

Superb work Rojo, and congratulations Eric put em to good use Bro!


----------



## wormil

Nice work BigRedKnothead.


----------



## waho6o9

Thanking you in advance for your understanding and sage advice. 

"Mine are on their way. I'm glad this was supposed to be an exercise in skill building rather than skill having."


----------



## TerryDowning

Package shipped eastbound 15 mins ago.

Nicely Don Rojo congrats to AF


----------



## jordanp

Nice work BRK… those are definitely heirloom quality tools that can be passed down for generations..


----------



## JJohnston

Imagine my surprise when I saw this hiding in my front door alcove just now (I usually use the garage door).









There's some reference to zebrawood and dovetail markers in the note, and I think I see brass….









Try squares (big one zebrawood/brass, little one ?/brass) and two dovetail markers!









These are hefty.









And the dovetail markers do just what they're supposed to.









Thanks waho6o9!


----------



## Airframer

Nice! Nice job Waho and congrats JJ!

I just realized I failed to include a note with mine.. I'll have to send a message instead I guess lol.


----------



## CFrye

Hopefully will get mine boxed and in the mail on Tuesday. Hit a snag and had to do some repair work on the *CENSORED*. Wonderful work being shown Red and Waho!


----------



## terryR

Nice work, guys! No shop has enough squares…especially THAT nice looking!


----------



## waho6o9

You're welcome JJohnston, use em in good health my friend.

Thank you folks, appreciate the kind words.


----------



## jordanp

Yet another fine example of heirloom quality tools. It's been so hard to keep my mouth shut seeing all these awesome pictures showing up in my inbox over the past month..

The time, skill and effort you guys have put in on your project is very humbling.


----------



## jordanp

FYI I am starting registration for the "Lumberjocks Tobacco Pipe swap" if anyone is interested in joining in the fun.

Even if you have never made or smoked a pipe before we would like to have you join. We will answer questions and help you throughout the process. It will be fun..

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/57856


----------



## Slyy

Wow, some utterly fantastic shop tools made in this thread! Makes me dream about how my own skill can maybe (one day) grow close to some of the "mad skillz" displayed here! Don't know if it's possible without a lathe, but I'll look into the pipe swap (not a smoker myself, doesn't mean you can't enjoy the art all the same!).

Looking forward to what else is waiting to be opened on someone's front porch!


----------



## CFrye

Finished sanding this afternoon. Then did a stupid thing. I grabbed a wet paper towel and wiped it down. Raised the grain. I know better! Back to sanding…


----------



## Airframer

According to my USPS tracker.. mine should be at the recipients house tomorrow sometime!

*Not volunteering for ANYTHING (seriously.. finger on nose)* But, is it too early to start deciding on the next swap?


----------



## Boatman53

Finally to the point of finishing and polishing. Should have a day to spare. No panic. Hope he likes it.
Jim


----------



## jordanp

^ scroll up Eric. Pipe swap already started..


----------



## Airframer

OH.. I figured that was a separate swap from the tool swaps though..


----------



## Wolfdaddy

Is it too soon for another plane swap?


----------



## wormil

I'm behind on a lot of other projects so I don't know if I'll get in the next swap or not.


----------



## donwilwol

I received mine today. What a great set!! Thanks TerryD. I've already started using the pen!!

Made from plum. I don't believe I've ever had anything made from plum, and I know I've never worked with it.


----------



## wormil

I just received a box with some of the most beautiful tools I've ever seen in my life. My apologies to Airframer because my terrible camera phone doesn't do them justice but I'm truly gobsmacked. The finish on everything is exceptional. Big, BIG, thank you.


----------



## TerryDowning

This was my first time with Plum. I harvested and processed what I could of a tree 2 years ago. Tree died of natural causes (Read Heavily pruned and never came back) I blame the nit wit owner attempting to prune stone fruit trees by himself (me)

At any rate I manged to get some scales, pen blanks and enough boards to make a treasure box for my Son's upcoming wedding.

The grains is a bit tricky. I'm working on a box right now and having issues with tear out . It is fairly hard with a Janka rating of 1550 according to the wood database

For comparison Sapele shows as 1500


----------



## Airframer

I'm glad you like them Rick and that they arrived in one piece!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jeeper guys! Those are friggin nice!

I feel bad AF got my crappy try squares….lol.


----------



## Airframer

Aww Red.. I LOVE those squares! And I was especially excited that they were FULL SIZE and not miniature like the rest of your tools ;-)

Nice work Terry! Don is sure to put those to good use!


----------



## TerryDowning

I was thinking the same thing about what I sent to Don. When I was informed I was sending to the legendary Don W (Yoda) I have to admit some intimidation kicked in. Then I remembered, this is not a contest, but rather a demonstration of our skills regardless of current level, and a celebration of woodworking by presenting a gift that only a fellow woodworker would enjoy and appreciate to its fullest. I'm sure there are other offerings that far surpass mine in terms of skill or material choice, but that doesn't matter. What matters is that a woodworker did their best to present a gift to a fellow woodworker.

Everything I have seen so far exemplifies the generosity and constantly developing skills of my fellow LumerJocks. I'm glad I participated in this exchange and I plan to participate in other exchanges in the future. Although I will have to skip the upcoming Pipe Exchange. (I have to get this finished)

Jordan, thanks for coordinating this, I know it took a lot of effort on your behalf.


----------



## Airframer

So just so I am clear.. if our item has been received we are cleared to post as a project now? Or are we all waiting till after the 20th?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

TerryD- You couldn't have said it better. That is the spirit of this whole thing. I honestly don't what I get, or the skill level of the person making it.

Still, the human side of me cringed a little when I drew Eric's name because I know he is a fine tool maker. But I just gave it my best shot.


----------



## Airframer

I agree! That is what I love about these swaps. No matter what I get I am always thrilled to see how someone else's work looks and feels in person. It helps push me to do better on my next project etc.

Oh and found Jordans post on the project post rules.. project is posted for those interested..


----------



## terryR

Eric, those dividers are over the top! Just gorgeous.

And that Plum is great, TerryD. I wanted to label my square as you did…

I definitely feel the need to step up my game. just sayin'


----------



## JJohnston

Yeah, I'm thinking maybe the recipients of mine should just not show them.


----------



## wormil

Everything so far has been exceptional and I would have felt lucky to be any recipient.


----------



## kiyoshigawa

Mine are ready to ship. They will be picked up tomorrow. Sorry for the delay/silence. Just bought a house, moving shop, etc. Busy week, but I made time to finish this swap before it was too late. Hope my person enjoys their *CENSORED*.


----------



## CFrye

More beautiful tools received! How did you do that labeling TerryD? 
Mine shipped out today. AND I got these Paul Sellers style dove tail markers made by JJohnston!

















At first I thought the pieces were glued or laminated together. Then I realized each piece was sawn from a solid block. I cannot saw a straight line so these are incredible to me. Thank you Jeff. These will definitely get used!


----------



## jordanp

Sorry I've been down today with a stomach bug.. man these tools are just awesome to say the least..


----------



## Sanding2day

Received a message from ShaneA indicating that he has received the beam compass/level that I sent him  Far cry from the wonderful tools presented thus far but here it is…


----------



## JJohnston

You're welcome, Candy, and those are some flattering pictures. To be honest, the only critical saw cuts are the crosscuts that form the shoulders. To remove all the thickness at the cheeks, I started with a longer block, made the shoulder and partial-depth end cuts, set the piece on edge, and (carefully, I learned quickly) chiseled downward, across the grain. Then I cleaned up with a router plane riding on the original high spots, then separated them with crosscuts.


----------



## mochoa

Posting to get to the bottom. Yo whats the tagline for see all the projects?


----------



## DaddyZ

Hey yall I received a beautiful Square in the mail !!!!

I will take some pics tonight to post tomorrow.

Also Mine is heading North into Canada as we speak….

All the beautiful tools so far I hope mine don't let the recipient down


----------



## TerryDowning

Candy and anyone else interested, the labeling process is really quite simple.

*What you need:*
A laser printer or access to a copier that uses toner (not ink) (I have a laser printer)
A heat source hot enough to gently melt the toner into the wood (but not so hot it burns the paper or wood) I first tried with an older clothes iron I have used for edge banding but that didn't work too well. I carefully used a flat iron on my wood burner.

*The process:*

Setup your text or image to transfer (I used MS word and word art to reverse the text) You want a mirror image on the paper because this is direct transfer process.

Adjust the printer or copier to use heavy toner (Lots of Toner deposited onto the paper) I used a Bold Font to make sure plenty of toner would be laid onto the paper

Print (I set up my word file to have multiple copies of the same text for practice and redo.)

Cut out the text or image you want transferred

tape into position on your piece. I strongly recommend a practice piece with the same species and finish level as the final piece. This should be on raw wood no finish applied, the idea here is to transfer the toner onto the wood fibers.

Heat up your heat source and apply to the transfer. Be careful not to burn the paper or project. Again, practice, practice, practice.

Let the piece cool.

Peel back the paper and discard the transfer is complete.

*What do I do if I make a mistake:*

Have no fear, your project is not ruined (unless it caught on fire) Gently sand or scrape the toner from the wood and start over.

This is largely a trial and error process. Some scroll sawyers use this process to transfer complex designs to their project for scroll work.

The 2 tricks I have figured out are the amount of toner laid onto the paper and the heat doing the transfer. In both cases, the more the better. The paper was gently browned when I did this transfer.


----------



## Airframer

Maur - Jordan has asked that all of them be tagged with "toolswap2014"


----------



## CFrye

Thanks for the info TerryD!


----------



## Boatman53

Mine is in the mail. They said Friday delivery.
Jim


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Terry, I've used heat transfer before wood burning, too, just didn't wanna risk it after all my laminations! 

WOW, Look what I nabbed at the post office today…










A beam compass from DonW that is sweet as pie! Cherry, that is. Shop built trammels from cherry, bloodwood, and roofing screws. Also an infilled brass knob to allow the use of a pencil at one end. Awesome! ( Although I switched out the girly pencil for a LV since this tool is so nice! )

Been wanting one of these for a while…thanks, Don! Nice craftsmanship and engineering!

Also, A great bench knife with steel that passes all the length of the handle…means a lot to another knife maker! I think the wood is Bubinga? Love it after 30 seconds since it doesn't roll like my lathe handles do.


----------



## DonBroussard

Strong tool making skills on display here. Mixed emotions here-sad that I didn't sign up; glad that I didn't sign up. I think Terry Downing summed up the purpose of the swap very well. I've done two swaps so far, and I am impressed with the two items I've gotten (marking gauge and hand plane).

Thanks for sharing your projects.


----------



## Airframer

Terry! You lucky dog you! That is a great looking compass and from the one and only DonW as well! I think the pink suits it fine though ;-)


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks Terry. I think sending a Marking knife to a knife maker is pretty gutsy. It was a little intimidating, but I really figured the post office would lose it anyhow. I thought being being from Alabama, with the blue haired pose (wait, that wasn't you was it?) and all the pink pencil would fit.

Actually I had an awl I thought was ready to go, but i just didn't have time to finish it.


----------



## terryR

Don, after I put my reading glasses on, I noticed the pink pencil had what looks like the lil black martian from Bugs Bunny on it…cool! I put it on my stark black standard compass and it rocks! LOL.

I love the knife. Got dozens, but I love the ones that speak to me…your's speaks outloud. Planer blade?

And I've got to add some curved molding to my tool chest or something, so I can use that beam…


----------



## donwilwol

It is an old planer blade Terry. I'm glad you like the compass. I made 2


----------



## CL810

Is there going to be another swap?


----------



## wormil

What is left to make?


----------



## terryR

^grease pots, bench dogs or planing stops, bench hooks, plane shooting boards, planishing hammers. mallets re-visited, knives, knives, knives, boxes for storage ( glasses! ), specialty drivers ( split nut ), planes re-visited, small vices, vintage tools…let's see…what else do I already have in progress? LOL


----------



## waho6o9

^ We can pick another category from Jordan's list above.


----------



## Airframer

What was the runner up for this swap? I think grease pots were a pretty strong candidate for this one iirc.


----------



## jordanp

Yea i think it was Grease Pots


----------



## TerryDowning

oh and scratch stocks and card scrapers are also options that have been discussed.


----------



## jordanp

Isn't a card scraper just a piece of metal? Not too much on the woodworking side..


----------



## Boatman53

I was thinking the same thing Jordan. But a scratch stock would be cool.
Jim


----------



## JJohnston

My vote is for a grease box. I've got some English walnut that I'd love to take from log to project.


----------



## wormil

Not sure if I can do another swap right now, guess it will depend on the time frame but a grease box would be my choice then we can all go dog pile Mafe's grease box club.
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/19229


----------



## waho6o9

Just received my impeccably made square and marking gauge from

Shane. Thank you very much for your hard work and attention

to detail, I'm guessing it's bocote? The lack of tear out, splits

and nicks is kind of weird as the square and gauge seem to be

made by CNC. Fine craftsmanship Shane!


----------



## jordanp

Very nice… great bonus item..


----------



## CFrye

Nice score there Waho!


----------



## Sanding2day

Great work Shane!! Received my squares and french curve from Tim and about to take them out to the shop/take some pics… Won the Ebay sconces from fellow LJ and big inspiration of mine Steve Ramsey of Woodworking for Mere Mortals so that will be coming here in a couple as well… Absolutely thrilled and wanted to plant the bug for a future swap where great tools and meager attempts are duplicated for the purpose of Ebay sale/donation to a great cause same as this was… Thanks,

http://www.woodworkingformeremortals.com/2014/02/candle-wall-sconces.html


----------



## waho6o9

Thank you folks!


----------



## ShaneA

Glad it arrived safely. Honestly, I am not sure what it is made out of. I picked it up outta the Cocobola bin, pricey stuff. Got up to the counter and it rang up as Zircote. Was confuses me is the board was a dark brown, but when I started cutting and working on it, the fresh edges were similar in color to Zebrawood, which it is not. But most cocobola that I have seen has been dark brown. So I am actually not real sure what you got there. The gauge blade comes from Hamilton tools, most of the other parts I got from McMaster Carr. The brass pins were a gift from Terry R. The metal for the square blade is O1 steel that came in a Starrett wrapper? I was actually surprised that it was somewhat square…lol.

Hope you enjoy. I made an additional gauge and several squares. Will post pics someday.


----------



## TerryDowning

There are some seriously talented and thoughtful people on this thread.

Great work Shane.


----------



## waho6o9

Your efforts are appreciated ShaneA!

The slide on the gauge is like silk and the finish on

both projects is incredible. Very nice work.

Thanks again bro.


----------



## kiyoshigawa

I just got my package from Canada, and it came with this awesome gnarly oak with purpleheart inlay square and golden ratio marking hoosit. Both are of excellent craftsmanship and I am proud to have them in my shop. Thanks LakeLover for making such awesome items and sending them my way. I will be sure to make good use of them as I continue to learn and improve as a woodworker.










Also, glad to hear you're pleased with my items, Sanding2day. May they bring you much productivity and usefulness as you use them in the futures.

And good work to everyone else who has sent items, they all look wonderful.


----------



## waho6o9

Great work Lakelover!

Now you can have your proportions at the ready Tim, nice score.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice work everyone


----------



## CFrye

Beautiful square and 'hoosit' Tim. Well done LakeLover!


----------



## Sanding2day

Here are some pictures of the squares and french curve Tim sent me… Have not yet found a good home. May very well require building their own home but for now they are comfortable on the layout table  Look the garage door is open… Spring may actually come at some point  Thanks again Tim!!!


----------



## Airframer

Lots of great craftsmanship showing up in here today!


----------



## LakeLover

Tim. Glad they made it and glad you like them.

Thanks Candy and Wahoo.

AirFramer I agree. Lots of great work here. These swaps are great for skill building and show some comeradre as well. A win - win in my books.

My wife does not even think I am crazy, sending and receiving tools from imaginary friends. 3x win.


----------



## fatandy2003

Alright, mine is in the mail today…

2 days late you say? Yes. When I contacted Jordan to tell him my unexpected "deployment" got extended by 3 weeks and my tool was only 50% completed before I left, he insisted that as long as I could get back in a reasonable time that I should stay in the swap. Well, I got back last Saturday and worked my butt off to get it done and in the mail. It is now on its way to its recipient.

Thanks again for a great swap Jordan!

Cheers,


----------



## CFrye

Sanding2day, they look really nice on the dark board in the second pic. Like they are on display to show them off!

"My wife does not even think I am crazy *because of *sending and receiving tools from imaginary friends."
Editted for accuracy. She's known it for a long long time LakeLover.

Your recipient will be glad you stuck with it Andy. The plane you made was definitely worth waiting for! 
Edit spelling


----------



## fatandy2003

Candy, how is the plane holding up? I have often thought about making myself one of those…


----------



## CFrye

Andy, it took me two attempts (because I didn't know what I was doing)to patch the dings on the sole that I made. I am just now giving it a work out on something other than a hunk of firewood. Using it to flatten a work table hubby made of laminated 2×4's. She's working great! I really like the lightness of the plane! Doing the flattening gives me a workout, not moving the plane. Guess I'm not a 'heft and hubris' kind of woodworker ;-)

Thanks again!


----------



## jordanp

I knew you could pull through Andy..
I'm excited..,


----------



## fatandy2003

Candy, what you like about the plane is what I was most worried about! It came in at just under 4 lb. I thought about adding lead weights, but it was too late once I realized it. If I make one for myself, I will probably bore out some holes in the infill and fill them with metal. It seems you were the perfect recipient for my plane 

Jordan, don't be TOO excited… I don't want to get your hopes up 

Cheers,


----------



## johnstoneb

This came from John Cobb about a week ago.










The timing was perfect as I am working on dovetails on a tool cabinet and needed to get away from my steel Try Square save the edge on my marking knife.

This is what it replaced


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ The square is pretty sharp looking.

Got my package from Rick M today. It's a sweet plum level and center finder. Thanks Rick!


----------



## CFrye

Good looking square! Is it adjustable?
Plum level is cool! I'd never heard of one.


----------



## wormil

LOL, it's plumb as in bob, not like the fruit. It's a little outside the box, hopefully you'll enjoy it as a conversation piece if nothing else. The other one I made has been in the house for several weeks and people can't help but play with it. Plumb levels have been around for almost 5,000 years, replaced by the bubble level in the 19th century. This is one is a modernized reproduction of the plumb level as drawn in Peter Nicholson's The Mechanics Companion, 1831. The difference is mine uses a brass rod and roller bearing instead string and lead weight.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I've only seen them in pictures until now Rick. I know I'll use it. Beyond that, it just looks frggin cool in my shop;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Rick, really need to post the plumb as a project so we can see the details


----------



## JJohnston

Look at this! I thought I'd gotten everything I was going to get. I really want to know what kind of wood this is. It's hard, but light, with a smooth texture. Feels great in the hands.

































Problem is, I don't know who sent it! There's no note as far as I can tell. It's from M. Kornell of Kelowna, BC.

Edit: I looked back through the thread and it's Mark Kornell. Thanks, Mark!


----------



## wormil

Nice work Mark, those are very cool dividers.

Kevin, here is the project page for my swap items. Tomorrow I'll do a better write up on the plumb level. Unfortunately I was in a rush to get the level shipped and only got one crappy picture.


----------



## Iguana

Jeff - I was wondering if that would ever arrive. You're 1500 miles away, but it would have been faster if I'd driven down to deliver it in person…

Sorry for not including a note. I had written one, but it somehow didn't make it into the box. Found it under my bench yesterday 

Wood is spalted birch. Finished with 2 coats of tung oil.

You'll probably want to sharpen the points some. I didn't make them properly sharp as I didn't want them to puncture the side of the box in transit.


----------



## jordanp

Great work guys, love that plumb level Rick…


----------



## LakeLover

Rick. That plumb level is peachy.

I think I know how it works, but I would like an explaination.

Were people looking for a USB port on it ? 

Mark, I often wonder what the people at customs think about what we ship across the 49th.


----------



## donwilwol

A lot of projects are not in the project tag. The tag is 'toolswap2014' to get your spot in history.


----------



## wormil

Thanks Don, I was using the wrong tag.

Lakeover, basically gravity pushes the plumb bob and brass rod toward earth and it will always point to the low side of the level; when aligned with the holly strip it's level. I made a separate project page for the first level I made (not the one I sent to BigRed), anyone wanting more info on construction or plumb levels in general should check it out.


----------



## DanKrager

Silly question for Rick. I'd never seen (or at least paid attention to) such a device as the level. Really cool! Immediately wondered if one had ever been built to do double duty: plumb AND level? With a swinging arm responding to gravity, it could be (and probably has been) done rather easily with minimum design change. Just wondering…
DanK


----------



## DanKrager

Has anyone built a giant 3-4-5 folding square? Looking for references.
DanK


----------



## johncobb

Glad you like the square johnstoneb. Mine just came in Friday from Jim Ritter and it looks amazing!


----------



## wormil

That is a sharp looking square. What is the blue diamond?

@Dan, they did build them to check both plumb and level.


----------



## johncobb

It looks like ivory or something like on guitar frets


----------



## Boatman53

That diamond is Mother of Pearl. It has a different color or sheen from every angle Yes like used on guitars. Sorry I haven't been here much. Way too much work and things are unhappy at home. I'm just worn out. I'm glad you like it John if I ever get a chance to make the companion tool I'll send it off to you whenever. I just couldn't manage it all by the deadline.
Jim


----------



## DaddyZ

Recieved this sweet Square from Jjohnson.

Thank You !!!
& Thanks to Jordan for the swap


----------



## Sanding2day

Great looking tools all… Candy, wasn't by accident had the Honduran Mahogany on the table as it will be used at some point to complete a Vet Tech plaque for my wife in celebration of her completing her board in March. Put on some Mineral Oil to darken it up which I hope will not adversely affect finishing later on. Any thoughts? Presently unsanded and it will end up being the outer portion of the plaque with the Maple inner background/Walnut Vet Tech emblem inside likely finished with Poly…


----------



## JJohnston

You're welcome. Hope you get some use out of it!


----------



## wormil

Lots of nice tools in this swap. You guys are getting good at this. How many did we have in this swap Jordan?


----------



## jordanp

I would have to look to get an exact number but probably 14-16 we had like 6 drop outs unfortunately.


----------



## CFrye

Congrats to your wife Dan! Sounds like a wonderful plaque. 
Beautiful inlay on that square Jim. Hope things are improving.


----------



## terryR

Lots of nice tools lately. Hard to believe only 15 or so participated in the swap. Bad time of year? Too many choices? LOL. I'll have to admit, some of the choices sounded quite intimidating! But after seeing some of the shop made calipers and trammel points, I'm motivated to try harder!...

Waiting to post my project until after I score a new PC. Tried ONCE from this mobile device…

What really kills me is the expense of a PC with a 3-year life expectancy…dwarfs the cost of a few LN planes. Hmmm…makes me ponder that whole cost vs. worth idea! I sure won't need a software update for the planes, or virus protection, either! 

...off rant…


----------



## CFrye

Had a relatively slow night at work Monday and did some checking…counted 20 final participants! The Canadians, Mark Kornell and LakeLover, FatAndy and Jordan are the only ones that haven't posted receiving their swap items.


----------



## LakeLover

Candy.

We drove into town and I checked the mail. Nothing. Not even a bill.

Perhaps the sled dogs need a meal and they stopped to get a few seals on the way.

Or the folks at customs are playing with all these neat tools.


----------



## jordanp

Well don't hold your breathe for my project.. it is nothing to write home about.. but it is very functional.


----------



## CFrye

"Currently in transit" is all the tracker says. :-( 
Andy asked about the plane he made for the last swap. Here's a pic.


----------



## jordanp

Seriously that plane should be in the Smithsonian next to H.O Studley's Tool chest.


----------



## johncobb

I know there is a pipe swap going on right now but any chance another tool swap is being discussed or planned?


----------



## jordanp

I've heard people speak of a Grease Box swap.. but that is about it.


----------



## DaddyZ

Mark Kornell's was mailed last week.

hopefully he get it soon !!!!


----------



## fatandy2003

Candy, Thanks!

Not sure about anyone else, but I like to know how the things that leave my shop are doing  I would be very upset if I gave someone a dud…

My swap item should be to Jordan sometime this year… Whenever the military post office decides they want to be efficient…


----------



## donwilwol

A box of Sargent trannys I sent Terry some time ago took 3 months to arrive so patience is some times a requirements.


----------



## CFrye

You are welcome Andy. I feel the same way. 
I think I have more faith in the military postal system, especially in light of Don's experience! Sounds like his package to Terry went East instead of West!


----------



## jordanp

Funny thing is I got a package from Terry in 4- 5 days not very long ago.. it's like everything wants to escape his place but nothing wants to go there.


----------



## Iguana

Pat, so do I! Can't wait to see it, but it may be a couple weeks before I can use it. Avulsion fracture in my left wrist yesterday. :-(


----------



## CFrye

Ouch! Hope you're not a lefty Mark!


----------



## DaddyZ

Mark

There is something in the box that should get some use…
Sorry about the Arm


----------



## terryR

Ouch, Mark, sorry to hear about your wrist. A very painful spot for an injury.

You guys stop poking fun at the usps out here in the country! They do the best they can for 2 hours a day, while throwing Bud Lite cans on my road front property. Dang delivery man lives in TN and sometimes leaves his car window down, so we have to wait for the box to dry before it gets delivered! LOL. Happened once with 3 pounds of pine needles for my baskets…never dried out…just molded into a useless heap. yuck. I'll gladly pay an extra $5 for UPS shipping, just saying…

Double post to draw more potential pipe swappers…My first wooden pipe completed yesterday. Cherry, maple, and delrin for the stem.










blog coming…


----------



## jordanp

did you round out the bottom of that bowl Terry?

How's the draw on it?


----------



## terryR

Nah, the bowl was drilled with a 7/8" forstner bit. Saw a uTube video on making a rounded bit from a spade bit, so will have a go at that next. No use yet…the bowl is mighty thin, and this may be a wall hanger. 

But, I had to start somewhere…


----------



## TerryDowning

Yeah, I can imagine that getting a bit hot in the hand. Thin walls are great on hollow forms and bowls and really show the turner's skill. Not so friendly for pipes though.

It is a beauty though.

Looking forward to the blog.


----------



## wormil

If you round a spade bit, don't make it too round or it won't cut. I found out the hard way.


----------



## jordanp

Pimo sells their round bits for around $10-15. i've purchased 2 of them and they cut beautifully and leaf a very smooth surface. I just use the forstner bit 3/4 of the way down then finish with the round bit.


----------



## Iguana

Candy: Yup, I'm a righty. Can still feed myself somewhat gracefully.









I'm heading to the hand specialist tomorrow morning for further evaluation. Not sure there's much that can be done if the ER diagnosis is correct (was pretty obvious on the X-ray), but I'll probably need a recast. A lot of the initial swelling has gone down so this cast is a bit loose.

Not really painful anymore, just a bit achy. Worked a fully day yesterday and today doing some backframing on my house. I've found a lot of ways to be productive with only one good hand


----------



## terryR

Mark, take it easy bud. If you show up at the ortho's office with a smashed thumb sticking out of your cast he won't be happy! 

Or do ya have an air compressor?

Hope it heals best possible…lots of positive energy headed your way…


----------



## Sanding2day

Best wishes with a speedy recovery there Mark…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yepper Mark. That's stinks. Hope your able heal up quick. Just get done what ya can til then.


----------



## Iguana

Terry, I'm using a Paslode. The recoil's a mother 

Hand doc confirmed the ER diagnosis, but said I'll be in the cast for 5 weeks to keep the wrist stable and let the ligament heal. Bone fragment is just going to end up floating around, small possibility it will need surgical removal. Good news was that I got a new cast that lets me use my thumb to about 50% range of motion. (Had 0% with the first one.) Makes a huge difference in what I can do.

Thank y'all for the kind thoughts. Sorry for the thread hijack…


----------



## terryR

Bummer about the loose bone fragments, Mark. Those gotta come out! How the heck did you crush your wrist so badly? Get well soon, bud, eat and drink lots of healthy foods…

Thanks for the review of the Paslode…been drooling over tail-free nail guns the past few months.
----

Now for something completely different…Who is still waiting for their gifts to arrive? Is it too soon to get serious about the next tool swap, or is everyone burned out?

IMO, we need a 'regular member' who is on all the time to GET volunteered for the next Moderator ( unless Jordan is masochistic ), then we can start the voting process, etc.

I nominate ShaneA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fatandy2003

According to USPS:
Arrival at Post Office
ROCKWALL, TX 75087

March 1, 2014 , 6:12 am

I hope this means Jordan will get his swap item today!

I think I may be out for the next swap. Depends on the deadline… We are moving back to the states in May and I will be without my tools from the time we pack out until we move into a place back home. My wife will be pissed, but those are the first things getting unpacked 

Cheers,


----------



## ShaneA

Terry, I appreciate the nomination, but I feel I may lack some of the qualities to be a swap master. I would and will always be willing to be the guy in charge of building extra so that no LJ is left w/o. Having said that, I would be more than happy to send you one of the little try squares I made. I think I have about 4 of them. I even used some of the brass pins you sent a while back.


----------



## LakeLover

My wife went into town Friday. No package yet.

Just a thought for the next swap. Something using a rare earth magnet.

Could be a fridge/toolbox note holder, to a jig of sorts, or a …......

What do you think ?


----------



## Wolfdaddy

There's been some talk of a grease box swap. You could easily utilize magnets in those.


----------



## jordanp

Holy crap son…
Andy you went above and beyond brother..









What we have here is a set of dovetail marking gages 1:4 - 1:6 - 1:8 a marking knife and a marking gage. And a stand for the whole lot.. There is a slot for a dovetail saw and a spot for a block plane..

Wow…. These are beautiful..


----------



## ShaneA

Nice looking set there.


----------



## waho6o9

Andy sporting some serious skills there, congratulations Jordan!

Good show Andy!


----------



## fatandy2003

Thanks guys. I hope you like dovetailing Jordan, haha.

I was planning on doing a little more than just 3 dovetail markers, but once Jordan was willing to work with me on the shipping deadline, I decided if it was going to be late it was going to be GOOD. And the fact that it was going to the guy who did a great job running this swap made it all the more enjoyable.

There is also a LA block plane to the set, but I jacked it up. So that will arrive in the mail soon.

Cheers,


----------



## bondogaposis

That's a really nice job on that, Andy. I'm sure Jordan will get some good use out of it.


----------



## jordanp

Man i am just speechless Andy..

Any sign of my shipment on your end?
If it shows up Just burn it on the porch, don't open it. hahaha

I've been wanting to learn hand cut dovetails for a long time, i've made a few attempts here and there but nothing serious.. this will really help me on that quest..


----------



## CFrye

Awesome Andy!! As wonderful as they are to look at, I'm sure they will be even better to use! I'm planning some projects to use the markers JJohnston sent me. 
LakeLover, USPS tracker reports: 
February 26, 2014, 1:42 PM Processed Through Sort Facility Canada
It'll make some great kindling!


----------



## Iguana

Holy crap, Andy. And a jacked up block? You have too much time on your hands!

Still no sign of mine, yet. Not surprised, it takes mail 4:days to get across town.

Terry, I really like the Paslode. This one is a bit older and quite heavy; I think the newer guns are a bit lighter. If I were framing all day, I'd probably stick with a compressor-driven nailer. But for back framing, where you're doing little bits of things all over the place or for a serious weekend DIYer, it is marvelous. It is like firing a handgun, so my wrist gets a bit sore.

I fell down a flight of stairs. The fall wasn't so bad, it was the hard landing on concrete that hurt. I'm quite surprised I didn't have more serious injuries.

Does bourbon count as "healthy drink"?


----------



## LakeLover

Andy. Dovetailed, dovetail markers. Is that like matter and antimatter ?*?*

Candy, I can hardly wait.

Mark. +2 for those Paslode nailers. We were doing this huge ars 12/12 truss system roof, scaffolding and a crane. 4 cordless nailers on the go. What a treat not wrestling with hoses. 
I could not resist one day. I tossed an empty fuel cell into the burning barrel. Kaa Boom.!! Sort of woke everyone up. LOL. I know a juvinile act of pleasure.

This fellow had a contract to blow up an old concrete grain elevator, he offered to get me my blasting certificate, if I would work with him. I never took him up on his offer. I regret that in hindsight.


----------



## terryR

Nice set of tools, Andy, congrats, Jordan! Wow!

The Bourbon Looks fine, Mark, as long as it's quality!


----------



## Slyy

Andy: WOW!!

That's it is all!


----------



## Airframer

Holy crap Andy! Very nice dovetailing set of tools!


----------



## Iguana

LL, I think we're going to have to pull your man card. Or at least place it on suspension pending further review. Offense: passing up getting certified to blow sh#t up. Throwing a fuel cell into a fire is duly noted and will be considered in a positive light.

Terry, don't have much in the way of choice here. Besides the usual swill, I've got five options: Four Roses Single Barrel, Buffalo Trace, Woodford Reserve, Basil Hayden and Booker's. And judging from how slowly the stock of the good stuff seems to turn over, there must be only one other person in town that drinks good bourbon.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good bourbon? I'll be right over.


----------



## Iguana

The door is open and there's an extra tumbler on the shelf…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I think we'd get along just fine Mark. Darn LJ's needs to be equipped with a tesseract.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

and a double post filter.


----------



## DaddyZ

Dang it Mark.

Now I am going to have to try to find the receipt to track it.

Hope it gets there soon


----------



## Iguana

I just got a "parcel waiting at the post office" notice today, so it might have arrived. I'm also expecting something from Lie-Nielsen. A Schrödinger's Cat experiment in action


----------



## Iguana

2011 Rio Madre Rioja. Who's coming over tonight?


----------



## DaddyZ

Mark

Looks like something wrong, going from "bourbon & Cast" to " Wine & Duct Tape"

You ok man ???


----------



## palaswood

I am blown away by the craftsmanship you all showed in your swap tools.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, we are basically made of Awesome….lol


----------



## jordanp

I'm not made of Awesome, i just drink liquid awesomeness and sometimes it escapes through the pores in my skin and drops onto my projects.. lol


----------



## wormil

So who's left? Seems there must be a couple who never posted there swap items.


----------



## jordanp

Waiting on Fatandy2013 to get my package in Italy.

and one in Canada i think


----------



## jordanp

Here is a better photo of the set Andy sent me.


----------



## CFrye

Tracker says mine has been delivered. Just waiting to hear from LakeLover…


----------



## terryR

I haven't posted mine yet…just got the PC hooked up today. Will post soon…

You guys want to have another mallet swap? I know a lot of folks missed that one, and everyone could use another mallet!


----------



## Slyy

I for one would like to get in on a swap. I do like the idea of something somewhat simpler to make, considering my meager skills at the moment. Experience comes with practice!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I missed the mallet swap. I didn't have any friends back then.


----------



## wormil

I missed the mallet swap too and I like the greasebox idea.


----------



## Iguana

Pat, not sure my liver could take bourbon 7 nights a week


----------



## Iguana

The cat arrived today. In a big box. Shockingly expensive shipping, even considering it was cross-border:









Full of recyclable material (nice eco-sensitive touch):









And three objets d'art:









A beam compass, a marking knife and a bonus item - a trivet. All intact, I might add.

The marking knife:









Don't immediately recognize the wood. Butternut, maybe? Very nice size, weight and balance in the hand. And sharp enough to cut my cast should the need arise. Flats sanded on two sides so it won't roll off the bench. This will get a lot of use.

The beam compass, maximum 11" radius:









Made of brass and wood. Nicely executed.









The heads are laminated blocks. Cherry, walnut, poplar. The wood between the poplar corners appears to walnut as well, but as the color is slightly redder than the walnut sandwiched between the cherry, I'm not 100% sure.

The points are geometrically precise. Very. Pat, did you thread the brass rod yourself?

And the bonus item, a trivet:









Wood is hickory?

Thank you, Pat/DaddyZ. Very nice work. And all will be very useful.


----------



## Iguana

If Red builds a mallet, it is going to look like Thor's. And thanks to the camera angles he uses, we won't be able to tell that it was made to be hefted by a 4" toy Thor figurine. ;-)


----------



## CFrye

Nice wood/metal combo! Well done DaddyZ!


----------



## DaddyZ

Mark

I was surprised by the shipping also…

the marking knife is Osage Orange.

Not to take credit the design on the compass I saw in a magazine a few years ago & thought it was cool looking.

Center Wood in Blocks is durnifiknow - Grab Bag at woodcraft

Wood on Trivet - logfoundonroad wood - from a clearcut Milled myself from 12" Log 36" Long

& yes I did thread the brass rod myself..

Enjoy !!!!


----------



## jordanp

Very nice Pat…...


----------



## LakeLover

I got it.

Between more blowing snow and a nasty 24 hour bug we had 3 packages to pick up.

I got this really long box, filled with lots of wrapped parts.

Candy made a set of winding sticks and a beam compass. There is a coupler also and set of wedges.









The winding sticks and beam are gnarly oak with Walnut and Maple trim. 









Going to play with this to see how many to configure it. 2 steel tips and a pencil holder









And of course Candy personalised this coupler with a Monty Python quote.









Very nice finish. Candy sent a nice note, explaining that a trammel is possible.

Great job there Candy. Going to have to make a swap shelf, to keep those winding sticks from uneducated hands.

Lake Lover


----------



## DaddyZ

Nice one Candy!!!


----------



## wormil

Nice work all around folks.


----------



## CFrye

I am glad you finally got it LakeLover! The beam compass is inspired from an antique I found in a blog. 
I was calling the oak curly, gnarly oak sounds more fitting! Hope you get some use out of it all!
Thanks Pat! Some kind of weird vibe going on? Two Oklahoma Lumberjocks made beam compasses that travelled to two Canadian Lumberjocks…?


----------



## jordanp

Candy, now we can all wonder if it was a dumb luck or if it orchestrated by an sinister mastermind running the event.
Muahahha

Nice work Candy!


----------



## CFrye

The Force is indeed strong with you Jordan that you were able to use your Jedi mind trick and convince Pat and I to take on the same tool! Beware of the dark side


----------



## waho6o9

Great beam compass Candy and DaddyZ.

A nice trivet & marking knife Mark.

And I like the accent pieces on the winding sticks Candy. I looked a while
and noticed a maple? accent piece on the other winding stick, nice contrast.


----------



## donwilwol

Nice work Candy.


----------



## LakeLover

wahoo
Excuse the poor pics.

My wife was asking about the pile of oak I was snapping a pic of. So I set up the winding sticks on a box and explained it. She looked and picked up on the concept right away. ( Married right I think  )).

Gave her a demo of the compass, she nods, appreciates the pencil holder.

She also commented about the grain of the oak.

She said it was like that plant stand I made for my hottie at the gas station. "Yes" I say. Then I said the same about the square that went to Rick. Gnarly oak.

Candy LJ can start a reality show. "Beware of the dark side of wood working".

First episode " the Secret cel of Nursing Woodworkers have a clandestine exchange"

First scene " some idiot pulling his hair out. " Why do beam compasses and gnarly oak cross the border". " What the hell are they up to ??. Damn Nurses, thought they were sterile. Were the hell is Florence Nightengale, gotta talk to her…........

Did that nurse stick a GPS chip in Mark's arm/ burbon cast ? A thread with 563 replies and not a fight. WTF ?

Scene two. Some head decoder at NSA. " What the hell does this code mean" " This Parrot is dead" " Is that kinda some medical lingo ???? " He runs all the coding soft wear. All the hits come back negative.

Scene 3 Jordan smoking his inspector pipe, while reclining in a Moriss chair. " Well you know Mr Holder". " It started as just a friendly kinda tool thing" Then the RCMP showed up looking for the ill goods. Well I contacted my barrister. He had just found out the shocking details.

Now you folks continue the story.

No Saw Stop was harmed during this post.


----------



## terryR

Great job, Candy!

I was going to suggest we up the ante for the next swap and all take on beam compasses…looks like several of ya'll did already.


----------



## Iguana

Scene 4: (music fade out - Won't Get Fooled Again)

Horatio Caine: (to investigation team) I just got a call from my good buddy, the attorney general. He says we need to investigate dead parrots being shipped to Canada. The last shipment came from Oklahoma, but he thinks the parrots may originate in Brazil and funnel into the US through Cuba and Miami.

Calleigh: Parrots?

Caine: Listen to me! Dead parrots. I'm headed to the beach to knock around some gang bangers.

(cue music)

Caine: (put on sunglasses, exit camera right)

(music fade out)


----------



## Iguana

wahoo, I was just the lucky recipient of the marking knife, trivet and compass. DaddyZ gets the kudos.


----------



## Iguana

Candy - totally gnarly!


----------



## CFrye

Thanks Waho and Don. Yes, maple on one and walnut on the other and maple 'dots' in the middle. Maybe LakeLover can post a pic of that. I for got to take one. 
Yes, Brendan, sounds like you've got a keeper! I'll just have to watch 'the show'. No way I could write up to the standard you and Mark have set! Thanks Terry and Mark!


----------



## DaddyZ

Duh, yeah, I will go with sinister mastermind. sound a lot better than us OK hicks are just to ( fill in own words) to know any better.

Congrats to all who participated !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fatandy2003

What is this?










Finally!










Jordan, this ruler is phenomenal!










I was just thinking I needed another 18". Not now! Definitely using this this weekend.

Thank you!

Cheers,


----------



## theoldfart

Now that's drool worthy. Oops keyboard shorting out…..


----------



## DonBroussard

@CFrye-Nice goodies you sent north. I'm sure Lakelover will get lots of good use out of the beam compass.

@jordanp-Way cool ruler. How did you put the markings on it? Burned 'em in?


----------



## jordanp

YAY! it finally arrived.. this concludes our swap i believe?

I hope it is worthy of your shop Mr Andy

And thank you for your service to us and our country!


----------



## fatandy2003

Jordan,

Your ruler is sitting right next to DonW's marking gauge. It is now a center piece in my shop!

Thank you!

Cheers,


----------



## jordanp

Oh wow… i am humbled brother..

I just posted the project.
I was able to get some nice pictures of it before it shipped off.


----------



## wormil

Not specifically woodworking related but here is a good tutorial on etching metal with salt water and current. I'd like to try it on a future swap item.


----------



## terryR

Thanks, Rick, been watching similar vids. About ready to experiment…

Nice rule, Jordan. Very classy!


----------



## jordanp

Funny thing.. my wife was suggesting I etch my friends name into a knife I'm restoring about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## wormil

I'd read about doing it with acid and even salt water in a slightly different technique but Trollsky's way is quick and dirty for small areas; and produces a nice etch.


----------



## wormil

Remember to tag with *toolswap2014*. Only 8 of our swap projects are tagged.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/toolswap2014


----------



## terryR

Well…

In an effort to keep The Swap alive…here's a motion put on the table…move the kitty…










I move we re-visit the Mallet for a swap item. Wood, brass, bronze, steel, or leather. Ending time frame of June30, which gives us about 70 days for construction, and 20 days for shipping. Similar rules as the past 2 swap…you really join when you send the completed photo to the SwapModerator.

We can take over the Mallet of your Dreams Thread again for communication. I'll take over the job of moderator unless someone else would like to volunteer? It's a great way to 'meet' other LJ's! 

Thoughts?


----------



## Mosquito

I'd probably be up for another mallet swap… I still use the one I got from SASmith all the time.
Though with wedding end of May, we'll have to see lol


----------



## fatandy2003

I'll see what happens. Pack out and move happen at the beginning of May and then NO tools for 75 days while all our stuff floats across the Atlantic…

Cheers,


----------



## Slyy

I would love to try out a mallet swap as well. Already been perusing mallet making ideas


----------



## DaddyZ

Waiting on someone to decide what to swap next, sounds good to me. Mallet that is


----------



## wormil

I can do a mallet swap but we should have a dedicated thread to attract attention.


----------



## Mosquito

we should have a dedicated thread to attract attention.
Yes


----------



## terryR

oh no, another thread…
someone please volunteer to be in charge!


----------



## darinS

Not to ruin the mallet swap idea, but I think there might already be a new swap in progress.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/57856

Nothing saying a mallet swap can't take place concurrently though.


----------



## Mosquito

that's kind of a different "series" of swaps. The one that this was part of is like the "Shop Made Tool Swap" series. In that everything's been focused on making tools for use in the shop.

-

I wouldn't mind volunteering to orchestrate a swap, but I would have to pass on doing the next one with too much going on mid to end of May


----------



## jordanp

I would run both of the swaps but I have too many commission jobs going at the moment.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm down for a mallet swap. Sorry, I probably shouldn't run a swap either. Puttin in way too many hours at the real job right now.


----------



## donwilwol

What did we decide?


----------



## johncobb

Im in on the mallet swap


----------



## Boatman53

I might be in for another mallet swap. I've got an idea I've been thinking about I'd like to try, but I'm coming into my really busy season now. Mallets can be quick, right?
Jim


----------



## donwilwol

Same here Jim. I was going to skip the next swap because I know i'll be strapped for time, but l can use the walker turner and a mallet is pretty quick.


----------



## terryR

Right, mallets it is.

How about I set up a new forum tomorrow? Will post it here…


----------



## Airframer

Well crap! I would love to do a mallet swap but… I have noooooo Idea where I will even be living in a couple of months much less how much time to do any wood working. I may have to wait till the next one this time around…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Don't worry Eric, I plan to thoroughly plagiarize your mallet design. It'll be just like your in the swap!


----------



## terryR

OK, I finally set up another forum for the upcoming mallet swap…

Mallet Swap


----------

